# Real Madrid - Juventus: 11 aprile 2018 ore 20:45. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (8 Aprile 2018)

Real Madrid - Juventus, match di ritorno dei quarti di finale di Champions League 2017/2018. Pratica super archiviata dopo il 3-0 dell'andata a favore dei madrileni.

Real Madrid - Juventus si giocherà mercoledì 11 aprile 2018 alle ore 20:45 

Dove vedere Real Madrid - Juventus? Diretta in chiaro su Canale 5 ed in streaming sul sito di Mediaset

Seguiranno news e commenti


----------



## sacchino (8 Aprile 2018)

Ah ma perchè, la giocano?


----------



## Roten1896 (8 Aprile 2018)

0-26 facile
juve in semifinale


----------



## Kutuzov (8 Aprile 2018)

Partita non scontata per via della assenza dei centrali del Real. Mi pare si sia infortunato pure Vallejo. Casemiro spostato in difesa mi fa paura.


----------



## Moffus98 (8 Aprile 2018)

Kutuzov ha scritto:


> Partita non scontata per via della assenza dei centrali del Real. Mi pare si sia infortunato pure Vallejo. Casemiro spostato in difesa mi fa paura.



Ma dai, potranno anche vincerla ma il passaggio del turno se lo scordano. Che poi ho dubbi anche sul fatto che riescano a vincerla


----------



## juventino (9 Aprile 2018)

Gioca Buffone, quindi anche quello 0,0000001% di fare il miracolo svanisce definitivamente.


----------



## MGP (9 Aprile 2018)

se ancora gioca buffon , non voglio nemeno vedere la partita e non mi interesa nemeno la serie a ... spero solo che allegri anda via a fine stagione ( poche speranze dopo le dichiarazioni di marotta).

vediamo solo noni in campo e forse diventeremo una squadra di setimo posto dopo questo ciclo.


----------



## malos (9 Aprile 2018)

Io sinceramente non riesco a ironizzare, beati loro che la fanno e se la giocano sempre. Con il Real faticherebbe chiunque.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Aprile 2018)

Onestamente, il Real che in coppa perde in casa con 3 gol di scarto credo non sia mai successo...

La Juve è forte, se partiva dallo 0-2 o 1-2 poteva anche sperare qualcosa..ma vincere al Bernabeu, con questo Real, 0-3 o 1-4 è impossibile..


----------



## juventino (11 Aprile 2018)

L’impresa della Roma dimostra che nulla è impossibile e mi piacerebbe davvero crederci, ma purtroppo a noi tocca la tassa di Buffone il senzapalle. Come puoi sperare nel miracolo quando hai un capitano del genere?


----------



## Gekyn (11 Aprile 2018)

Diciamo che l'impresa della Roma ci ha dato un mano, sicuramente quelli del Real non sottovaluteranno la Juve, Bercellona Docet.


----------



## Mou (11 Aprile 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> L’impresa della Roma dimostra che nulla è impossibile e mi piacerebbe davvero crederci, ma purtroppo a noi tocca la tassa di Buffone il senzapalle. Come puoi sperare nel miracolo quando hai un capitano del genere?



Buffon in occasione di questo confronto è stato imbarazzante, le sue conferenze stampa sono il perfetto esempio di cosa un capitano NON dovrebbe mai dire. Ridicolo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Aprile 2018)

È anche vero che la Roma aveva un goal fuori casa e la partita di ritorno tra le mura amiche; qua non solo la Juventus non ha segnato, ma deve andare anche a giocare a Madrid, con un Ronaldo in un periodo decisamente migliore di Messi. Non credo ci saranno sorprese, ma mai dire mai.


----------



## Mou (11 Aprile 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> È anche vero che la Roma aveva un goal fuori casa e la partita di ritorno tra le mura amiche; qua non solo la Juventus non ha segnato, ma deve andare anche a giocare a Madrid, con un Ronaldo in un periodo decisamente migliore di Messi. Non credo ci saranno sorprese, ma mai dire mai.



La Juve di Allegri in trasferta ci ha riservato belle sorprese, a memoria mi vengono in mente Real Madrid - Juventus 1-1 con gol di Morata, il 2-4 col Bayern Monaco (dopo il 2-2 in casa eravamo sopra 0-2 fino a pochi minuti dalla fine, una gran bella squadra quella sera) e il ritorno quest'anno col Tottenham. Il problema, come hai detto tu, è lo 0-3. Fino a 2 gol, guarda, posso anche sperarci, ma farne 4 mi sembra davvero impossibile.
Poi rimane il problema dell'atteggiamento, ho una paura folle che andremo lì solo per non prenderle e strappare lo 0-0. Spero di essere zittito.


----------



## diavoloINme (11 Aprile 2018)

Mou ha scritto:


> La Juve di Allegri in trasferta ci ha riservato belle sorprese, a memoria mi vengono in mente Real Madrid - Juventus 1-1 con gol di Morata, il 2-4 col Bayern Monaco (dopo il 2-2 in casa eravamo sopra 0-2 fino a pochi minuti dalla fine, una gran bella squadra quella sera) e il ritorno quest'anno col Tottenham. Il problema, come hai detto tu, è lo 0-3. Fino a 2 gol, guarda, posso anche sperarci, ma farne 4 mi sembra davvero impossibile.
> Poi rimane il problema dell'atteggiamento, ho una paura folle che andremo lì solo per non prenderle e strappare lo 0-0. Spero di essere zittito.



Persa per persa tutti all'attacco.
Si vero, Allegri quando toglie l'approccio eccessivamente tattico alla gara prepara delle gran belle partite.
Purtroppo durante una stagione capitano pochi periodi cosi per allegri, nel milan dello scudetto ad esempio ricordo un bel milan si e no in 4-5 partite.
Le altre giocate bene e vinte ma sempre col piede sul freno.


----------



## Lineker10 (11 Aprile 2018)

Occhio che Ramos è un'assenza pesantissima.

Recuperare uno 0-3 è impossibile, ma non battere il Real comunque.


----------



## juventino (11 Aprile 2018)

Mou ha scritto:


> Buffon in occasione di questo confronto è stato imbarazzante, le sue conferenze stampa sono il perfetto esempio di cosa un capitano NON dovrebbe mai dire. Ridicolo.



Ormai lo detesto e lo dico apertamente. Menomale che è l’ultima stagione va. Della vecchia guardia soltanto Chiellini ha dimostrato di avere un po’ di attributi.



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> È anche vero che la Roma aveva un goal fuori casa e la partita di ritorno tra le mura amiche; qua non solo la Juventus non ha segnato, ma deve andare anche a giocare a Madrid, con un Ronaldo in un periodo decisamente migliore di Messi. Non credo ci saranno sorprese, ma mai dire mai.



A me basterebbe rivedere la Juve di Monaco di Baviera. Siamo fuori al 99%, ma pretendo che questi sputino sangue per eliminarci definitivamente.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Aprile 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> L’impresa della Roma dimostra che nulla è impossibile e mi piacerebbe davvero crederci, ma purtroppo a noi tocca la tassa di Buffone il senzapalle. Come puoi sperare nel miracolo quando hai un capitano del genere?



Va anche detto che certe rimontone le fai solo in casa..con 60-70-80 mila (o 42mila se lo stadio consente solo quello ) che ti spingono 90 minuti..

Oggettivamente rimontare in trasferta è molto più complesso..

Però il Real ha dei punti deboli, sono certo che Allegri l'avrà preparata al meglio..non mi stupirei se vinceste il match..anche se qualificarsi per voi è più dura, manco il 3-0 come ieri vi basterebbe...


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Aprile 2018)

Mou ha scritto:


> Buffon in occasione di questo confronto è stato imbarazzante, le sue conferenze stampa sono il perfetto esempio di cosa un capitano NON dovrebbe mai dire. Ridicolo.



Nel confronto col Tottenham ha 2 gol sul groppone..per sua fortuna alla fine la Juve è passata..

Sarebbe da pensione..basta dirglielo..ancora sta in nazionale invece..


----------



## juventino (11 Aprile 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Va anche detto che certe rimontone le fai solo in casa..con 60-70-80 mila (o 42mila se lo stadio consente solo quello ) che ti spingono 90 minuti..
> 
> Oggettivamente rimontare in trasferta è molto più complesso..
> 
> Però il Real ha dei punti deboli, sono certo che Allegri l'avrà preparata al meglio..non mi stupirei se vinceste il match..anche se qualificarsi per voi è più dura, manco il 3-0 come ieri vi basterebbe...



Secondo me in realtà una rimonta da fare in trasferta in Champions non è più dura di rimontare in casa. Se giochi il ritorno in casa e prendi un gol al 90% dei casi ti spezza le gambe, mentre in trasferta conta poco quando devi recuperare 1 o più gol.
Questo aldilà dell’impresa alla quale è chiamata la Juve.


----------



## Raryof (11 Aprile 2018)

Io sogno sempre l'asfaltatona, quella che spacca tutto e tutti.


----------



## MGP (11 Aprile 2018)

non vi iludete ... sara una victoria facile per i blancos tipo 3-1 o 4-1 ... allegri e solo interesato a risparmiare energie per il finale di serie a.

la serie a e l'unica competizione che interesa a la societa e a sto punto non e vinto nemeno per 50%.

marmotta e co. sarano tutti contenti con la serie a e coppa italia e andiamo avanti ancora con buffon/barzagli/chiellini/mandzukic etc e "lo faturat" ... non sara nessun inesto di qualita in estate se non c'e uno da udinese o palermo o sassuolo perche la juve non puo pagare lo stipendio


----------



## Sotiris (11 Aprile 2018)

prevedo un 1-0 controllato, come si fa con i Nottingham Forrest di turno.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (11 Aprile 2018)

Mou ha scritto:


> Buffon in occasione di questo confronto è stato imbarazzante, le sue conferenze stampa sono il perfetto esempio di cosa un capitano NON dovrebbe mai dire. Ridicolo.



pur non essendo juventino, mi sono sentito io in imbarazzo, alle parole di Buffon dopo la sconfitta contro il real.
Il capitano della Juve non può in quel modo ammettere l' inferiorità della propria squadra ( anche se vera ).

mi sono vergognato per lui e per tutti gli juventini


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Aprile 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Secondo me in realtà una rimonta da fare in trasferta in Champions non è più dura di rimontare in casa. Se giochi il ritorno in casa e prendi un gol al 90% dei casi ti spezza le gambe, mentre in trasferta conta poco quando devi recuperare 1 o più gol.
> Questo aldilà dell’impresa alla quale è chiamata la Juve.



La storia insegna che le imprese in rimonta quando capitano avvengono praticamente sempre in casa..

Dalla tv non si percepisce ma in campo in certe serate davvero il pubblico è il dodicesimo (a volte anche tredicesimo) uomo..


----------



## admin (11 Aprile 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Real Madrid - Juventus, match di ritorno dei quarti di finale di Champions League 2017/2018. Pratica super archiviata dopo il 3-0 dell'andata a favore dei madrileni.
> 
> Real Madrid - Juventus si giocherà mercoledì 11 aprile 2018 alle ore 20:45
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Kutuzov (11 Aprile 2018)

Il duo varane vallejo non è proprio il massimo. Non penso sia così scontata la partita, soprattutto se la Juve va in vantaggio subito. Ovviamente, forza Real. Per scaracamnzia ho scommesso il passaggio del turno della Juve.


----------



## Pampu7 (11 Aprile 2018)

spero in un goal nei primi 10 minuti del real così si mettono il cuore in pace i gobbi e pure io, c'è poco da fidarsi


----------



## ralf (11 Aprile 2018)

Come ha detto Allegri in conferenza "chi non ci crede resti a Torino". 
Hala Madrid


----------



## admin (11 Aprile 2018)

Pazzesco


----------



## admin (11 Aprile 2018)

Ma che stanno combinando?


----------



## Hellscream (11 Aprile 2018)

Vuoi vedere che questi passano?


----------



## Freddy Manson (11 Aprile 2018)

Se c'era una cosa che la Juve doveva fare era sbloccare immediatamente la partita. Si prospetta una partita interessante.


----------



## hiei87 (11 Aprile 2018)

Certo che negli ultimi anni se ne vedono di rimonte impossibili...Inizio a pensare che non convenga mai vincere con un risultato troppo netto all'andata...A questo punto passerà la juve.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Aprile 2018)

Se succede domani scoppia la terza guerra mondiale tra Trump e Putin.


----------



## Hellscream (11 Aprile 2018)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Certo che negli ultimi anni se ne vedono di rimonte impossibili...Inizio a pensare che non convenga mai vincere con un risultato troppo netto all'andata...A questo punto passerà la juve.



Se passano la vincono.


----------



## tonilovin93 (11 Aprile 2018)

Se passano vincono la coppa eh


----------



## Milanista (11 Aprile 2018)

Meno male c'è de schifo.


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Aprile 2018)

È finita. Vincono la coppa


----------



## admin (11 Aprile 2018)

Questi maledetti passano


----------



## Hellscream (11 Aprile 2018)

L'assenza di Ramos è una roba pesantissima, molto peggio di quello che si poteva pensare.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Aprile 2018)

Magari passa il barbiere di Siviglia e poi la Juve li pesca nel sorteggio.


----------



## Pit96 (11 Aprile 2018)

Ho una brutta sensazione...


----------



## admin (11 Aprile 2018)

Che somaro sto Bale


----------



## Hellscream (11 Aprile 2018)

Quel barattolo di Costa comunque è una piaga


----------



## Pit96 (11 Aprile 2018)

Gol che sembrava regolare


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Aprile 2018)

Con il c he hanno questi passano e trovano il Siviglia


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Aprile 2018)

Stiamo tranquilli, il Real è anni luce dal Barcellona.


----------



## Pit96 (11 Aprile 2018)

Potevano esserci già 5 gol in totale


----------



## Hellscream (11 Aprile 2018)

Entra il 2° uomo più antisportivo della Terra.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (11 Aprile 2018)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Stiamo tranquilli, il Real è anni luce dal Barcellona.



Stiamo tranquilli 
Stiamo tranquilli 
Stiamo tranquilli 
Uuuuuuuaaaaaaaaaaiiiiiii


----------



## hiei87 (11 Aprile 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Se passano la vincono.



Quello è sicuro. Sia per la spinta psicologica, sia perchè sarebbero i più forti. Solo il Bayern potrebbe giocarsela.


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Aprile 2018)

la fighetta di mattia se l'è fatta addosso e deve uscire.


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Aprile 2018)

De scoglio rotto che sedere i gobbi


----------



## IDRIVE (11 Aprile 2018)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> la fighetta di mattia se l'è fatta addosso e deve uscire.


Un figurone. Complimenti a lui.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Aprile 2018)

Oh comunque sto Isco che l anno prossimo viene da noi come dice [MENTION=3817]7vinte[/MENTION] è proprio forte


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Aprile 2018)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Ho una brutta sensazione...



Se vincono 4-0 chiudo tutto


----------



## Pit96 (11 Aprile 2018)

Non finiscono in 11 contro 11


----------



## Hellscream (11 Aprile 2018)

Madonna sto barattolo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Aprile 2018)

A quanto pare sembra davvero che de sciglio si sia cacato sotto da quel che traspare in telecronaca


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Aprile 2018)

Sto real non segna mai


----------



## kipstar (11 Aprile 2018)

si stanno mangiando svariati gol...no bene eh.


----------



## David Gilmour (11 Aprile 2018)

Ogni volta che Lichtsteiner è per terra (per davvero, non per finta), io godo. E ora giallo.


----------



## BossKilla7 (11 Aprile 2018)

Che scarso Lichtcoso


----------



## BossKilla7 (11 Aprile 2018)

Se vabe buonanotte


----------



## admin (11 Aprile 2018)

Finita


----------



## Hellscream (11 Aprile 2018)

Allucinante...


----------



## admin (11 Aprile 2018)

Pazzesco. Semplicemente pazzesco.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Aprile 2018)

se vabbè, non ci credo, se succede mi ammazzo. Ho appena scommesso sul real tra l'altro che due scatole


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Aprile 2018)

Non ho parole


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Aprile 2018)

Si vabbe ma che succede


----------



## alcyppa (11 Aprile 2018)

Sta avendo luogo un dramma sportivo


----------



## Hellscream (11 Aprile 2018)

Cioè questi hanno fatto due azioni, DUE.


----------



## David Gilmour (11 Aprile 2018)

Stesso gol. Identico.


----------



## Pit96 (11 Aprile 2018)

L'avevo detto all'andata che questi difendono malissimo


----------



## hiei87 (11 Aprile 2018)

Finita. Lichsteiner e Mandzukic che fanno i fenomeni...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Aprile 2018)

Poteva rimanere in campo de sciglio cavolo


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Aprile 2018)

Passano sempre nel doppio confronto col real


----------



## admin (11 Aprile 2018)

Attenzione al 4-1 per questi maledetti


----------



## MaschioAlfa (11 Aprile 2018)

Oh mio dio.... Ditemi che non sta succedendo veramente


----------



## admin (11 Aprile 2018)

Cristina che c fai


----------



## hiei87 (11 Aprile 2018)

Assurdo pensare ai due gol sbagliati da Ronaldo nel finale dell'andata, e in generale ad un Real che ha rinunciato a dare il colpo di grazia...Stasra ne prendono 4 o 5


----------



## kipstar (11 Aprile 2018)

no....cristiano nn può fare ste cose....nessuno fischia un rigore del genere....


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Aprile 2018)

Quanto odio ronaldo quando si butta e simula. Imbarazzante


----------



## Hellscream (11 Aprile 2018)

La difesa del Real è qualcosa di orripilante... ogni volta che i ladri attaccano sembrano sul punto di segnare.


----------



## iceman. (11 Aprile 2018)

varane è un pollo, quasi sempre fuori posizione.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (11 Aprile 2018)

CR7 in bambola totale


----------



## admin (11 Aprile 2018)

Traversa.

E' tutto già scritto.


----------



## Schism75 (11 Aprile 2018)

A Madrid non pensavo sinceramente


----------



## kipstar (11 Aprile 2018)

traversa....


----------



## Hellscream (11 Aprile 2018)

Ancora le traverse ahahahahh


----------



## Pit96 (11 Aprile 2018)

Questi hanno una fortuna che non finisce più


----------



## admin (11 Aprile 2018)

La difesa del Real è Sergio Ramos. Quando non c'è, è un disastro.

Sto Varenne è nguardabile


----------



## David Gilmour (11 Aprile 2018)

Traversa! Ma vaff. Pure la fortuna!


----------



## sacchino (11 Aprile 2018)

Gufiamo un po', speriamo vinca la Juve.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Aprile 2018)

Se passano vincono la champion


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Aprile 2018)

Un'altra traversa che palleeee


----------



## 1972 (11 Aprile 2018)

come e' che e' che il portiere non conta un catso quando hai la squadra forte?


----------



## David Gilmour (11 Aprile 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Se passano vincono la champion



Se passano sono capaci di beccare la Roma in semifinale, col chiulo che si ritrovano.

Comunque il Real ha avuto le sue occasioni, speriamo in bene.

Diamine, due cross identici e tutte e due le volte Carvajal dormiva. Mah...


----------



## kipstar (11 Aprile 2018)

mi sembra tutto troppo che gli va dritto però eh....


----------



## Hellscream (11 Aprile 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Se passano vincono la champion



Assolutamente, magari beccano pure Siviglia e Roma


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Aprile 2018)

Ronaldo comq oggi conferma una cosa.. 30 anni fa non avrebbe segnato tutti i gol che farebbe in quest'epoca. Non regge lo scontro fisico, 30 anni fa con quel calcio duro e con pochi cartellini sarebbe stato messo davvero in difficoltà nelle marcature a uomo.


----------



## Mille e una notte (11 Aprile 2018)

0-2 a fine primo tempo


----------



## Kutuzov (11 Aprile 2018)

Io ho scommesso il passaggio della Juve e ci ho sempre creduto e lo scrivo da giorni sul forum. Spero di sbagliarmi sul serio, perché se passano la Coppa è loro, o comunque già sono in finale.


----------



## Schism75 (11 Aprile 2018)

Comunque Douglas Costa è l'idea di esterno offensivo che ho. Ti spacca la partita in ogni momento.


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Aprile 2018)

Non credo che la Juve riuscirà a recuperare oggettivamente parlando, tre gol sono comunque tanti. Ma l'anno prossimo vinceranno la CL. Ormai è solo questione di tempo, primo o poi..


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Aprile 2018)

Come sarebbe una finale juve siviglia con vittoria del siviglia?


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (11 Aprile 2018)

L’hanno riaperta.. non ci credo..


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Aprile 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non credo che la Juve riuscirà a recuperare oggettivamente parlando, tre gol sono comunque tanti. Ma l'anno prossimo vinceranno la CL. Ormai è solo questione di tempo, primo o poi..



Ne basta uno per andare ai supplementari, prima o poi lo fanno. Resta da vedere se il Madrid farà qualcosa in avanti


----------



## Ruuddil23 (11 Aprile 2018)

Mi sa che stasera ci toccherà fare i complimenti pure a loro...


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Aprile 2018)

Vado a dormire a domani


----------



## hiei87 (11 Aprile 2018)

Nel calcio la testa è tutto. Se giochi con paura, hai già perso. La juve vincerà facilmente, lo si è capito dopo 1 minuto.
Il Real dovrà ripensare all'andata, quando avrebbe potuto farne 6.
La cosa peggiore è che hanno oscurato anche l'impresa della Roma...


----------



## iceman. (11 Aprile 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non credo che la Juve riuscirà a recuperare oggettivamente parlando, tre gol sono comunque tanti. Ma l'anno prossimo vinceranno la CL. Ormai è solo questione di tempo, primo o poi..



Onestamente sarebbe anche meritata, hanno proprio gli attributi per giocarsela con chiunque in Europa, secondo me peccano qualcosa in difesa, comunque sia stiamo parlando di una squadra che in 3 anni ha fatto 2 finali, vediamo come va a finire..


----------



## Kutuzov (11 Aprile 2018)

Quei gol mangiati da Ronaldo a Torino, e le due traverse, rischiano di costare caro.


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Aprile 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ne basta uno per andare ai supplementari, prima o poi lo fanno. Resta da vedere se il Madrid farà qualcosa in avanti



Ne devono fare due e subirne uno.. obiettivamente dai ok gufare ecc ma mi sembra ancora una mission impossibile.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Aprile 2018)

Per certi versi ricorda molto la partita di ritorno che facemmo con l'arsenal secoli fa che per poco non ci sbattè fuori


----------



## kipstar (11 Aprile 2018)

pensare che in semi ci sono liverpool e roma e al momento bayern....li ha caricati....se non la vincono quest'anno ... non la vincono piu....


----------



## Hellscream (11 Aprile 2018)

kipstar ha scritto:


> pensare che in semi ci sono liverpool e roma e al momento bayern....li ha caricati....se non la vincono quest'anno ... non la vincono piu....



No, come dicevano su, ormai è solo questione di tempo... ma se oggi passano, hanno la coppa in mano al 10000%


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Aprile 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ne devono fare due e subirne uno.. obiettivamente dai ok gufare ecc ma mi sembra ancora una mission impossibile.



Non c'entra il gufare, basta anche fare un gol e tenere il 3-0 fino ai rigori. Se questi vanno in bambola è plausibile. Dipende da chi fa il prossimo gol, se segna prima il Real un po' si ripigliano, se segna prima la juve, finisce tipo 7-0 per i gobbi


----------



## Pit96 (11 Aprile 2018)

Esce Casemiro che è uno dei pochi che sa difendere...


----------



## rot-schwarz (11 Aprile 2018)

non capisco tutto questo anti-tifo anche se e' la juve, ma sempre una squadra italians gioca..
questo marcelo' e' propio scarso in difesa..offensivamente puo andare ma in difesa e' una frana..


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Aprile 2018)

ma è pazzo Zidane?


----------



## Hellscream (11 Aprile 2018)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> non capisco tutto questo anti-tifo anche se e' la juve, ma sempre una squadra italians gioca..
> questo marcelo' e' propio scarso in difesa..offensivamente puo andare ma in difesa e' una frana..



Personalmente non tiferei per questi nemmeno sotto tortura


----------



## wildfrank (11 Aprile 2018)

Se passano i gobbi, a Zidane lo fanno incornare in corrida.


----------



## hiei87 (11 Aprile 2018)

Bell'azzardo Casemiro fuori. Incomprensibile. Come non capisco perchè Zidane abbia rinunciato al rombo, che gli ha permesso di dominare a centrocampo a Cardiff e Torino.


----------



## David Gilmour (11 Aprile 2018)

Serve M. A.


----------



## Anguus (11 Aprile 2018)

Ma Benzema??


----------



## Hellscream (11 Aprile 2018)

Se entra Quadrato segna.


----------



## Anguus (11 Aprile 2018)

Questo Real con la tecnica di base che ha se facesse un buon sano catenaccio non farebbe vedere palla alla Juve.


----------



## Mille e una notte (11 Aprile 2018)

Non capisco il doppio cambio di Zidane al 46'


----------



## admin (11 Aprile 2018)

Finita.


----------



## AntaniPioco (11 Aprile 2018)

Incredibile


----------



## Pit96 (11 Aprile 2018)

Finita


----------



## admin (11 Aprile 2018)

Hanno vinto la Champions.


----------



## Anguus (11 Aprile 2018)

è andata.


----------



## Hellscream (11 Aprile 2018)

Ladri campioni d'europa.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Aprile 2018)

Ma che papera ha fatto questo? 

Se la sono venduta


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Aprile 2018)

Pazzesco


----------



## Ragnet_7 (11 Aprile 2018)

Calma che ci pensa Ronaldo


----------



## David Gilmour (11 Aprile 2018)

Non ci credo. Papera.


----------



## wildfrank (11 Aprile 2018)

Mamma mia.....Non ci credo....


----------



## Kaw (11 Aprile 2018)

Che papera


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Aprile 2018)

Tutti i gol su cross ma si può essere scemi?


----------



## ralf (11 Aprile 2018)

Non ci credo


----------



## AntaniPioco (11 Aprile 2018)

Se la Juve ne mette dentro un altro è praticamente finita

Devo dire che l'idea di entrambe le spagnole rimontate non è male però


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Aprile 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ne devono fare due e subirne uno.. obiettivamente dai ok gufare ecc ma mi sembra ancora una mission impossibile.



Mo che dici?


----------



## David Gilmour (11 Aprile 2018)

Sì, ma hanno un c**o oltre ogni misura.


----------



## Schism75 (11 Aprile 2018)

Porca zozza.

Vi devo svelare un segreto. Sabato scorso ho sognato che Allegri vinceva la Champions League e io ero incavolatissimo. Poi mi sono svegliato e mi sono tranquillizzato perchè la Juventus aveva perso 3-0 all'andata.


----------



## hiei87 (11 Aprile 2018)

è una barzelletta. Ne faranno 5 o 6.


----------



## malos (11 Aprile 2018)

Muoio


----------



## Anguus (11 Aprile 2018)

Secondo me la chiude nei 90 minuti.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Aprile 2018)

Navas comunque ridicolo, regalare un gol del genere in questo momento


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Aprile 2018)

Finita.
Non solo la partita, anche la competizione.
Gobbi campioni d'Europa.


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Aprile 2018)

boh vabbe non ho parole. 

qua sembra di essere tornati al 2010 col triplete dei cugini, il vulcano e via dicendo.


----------



## Freddy Manson (11 Aprile 2018)

lol


----------



## BossKilla7 (11 Aprile 2018)

Dove lo hanno raccattato quel narcotrafficante che hanno in porta?


----------



## uolfetto (11 Aprile 2018)

onestamente tocca ammettere champions meritatissima alla juve per quanto fatto negli ultimi anni


----------



## admin (11 Aprile 2018)

Tra un pò Higuain segnerà il 4-0.


----------



## kipstar (11 Aprile 2018)

ma non è che pensavano di aver già passato il turno ? perchè sembrano tutto deconcentrati quel poco che basta .....


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Aprile 2018)

Sti qui devono dribblare sempre tutti, dio mio che nervi


----------



## wildfrank (11 Aprile 2018)

Gobbi psicologicamente sulle ali.....Real polli.


----------



## addox (11 Aprile 2018)

Ma quanti tiri hanno fatto per segnare tre gol?


----------



## Pit96 (11 Aprile 2018)

L'unica cosa positiva è che forse adesso un pensierino a Donnarumma lo faranno...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (11 Aprile 2018)

Mi prenderó maree di insulti, ma a me queste imprese esaltano.

Se completate sono cose che restano nella storia, un privilegio ssisterci.

Anche mia moglie tra la Roma ieri e la Juve oggi sta mettendo in dubbio che piuttosto di una partita sia meglio Grey’s Anathomy...


----------



## Anguus (11 Aprile 2018)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> L'unica cosa positiva è che forse adesso un pensierino a Donnarumma lo faranno...



Magari offrendoci Navas in cambio.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (11 Aprile 2018)

Ragà era scritto dal gol al secondo minuto, poi se nel primo tempo sbagli quelle occasioni...


----------



## Kutuzov (11 Aprile 2018)

Io purtroppo avevo già previsto tutto. Credo che domani vado ad incassare la scommessa. Non ci spero più nel real.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (11 Aprile 2018)

Il gol beffa nel finale del real sarebbe da godimento doppio.......


----------



## bonvo74 (11 Aprile 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Mi prenderó maree di insulti, ma a me queste imprese esaltano.
> 
> Se completate sono cose che restano nella storia, un privilegio ssisterci.
> 
> Anche mia moglie tra la Roma ieri e la Juve oggi sta mettendo in dubbio che piuttosto di una partita sia meglio Grey’s Anathomy...



Concordo, TRANNE quando si tratta della Juventus... ieri mi sono esaltato per la Roma.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Aprile 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Il gol beffa nel finale del real sarebbe da godimento doppio.......



Gol al 94 in fuorigioco di 1 metro.


----------



## Kaw (11 Aprile 2018)

Mi vengono in mente La Coruna e Istanbul, sono quelle partite che diventano inspiegabili, eppure ad un certo punto sembra quasi inevitabile...


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Aprile 2018)

addox ha scritto:


> Ma quanti tiri hanno fatto per segnare tre gol?



3


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Aprile 2018)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Mi vengono in mente La Coruna e Istanbul, sono quelle partite che diventano inspiegabili, eppure ad un certo punto sembra quasi inevitabile...



Vero , si uniscono gli astri. Succede qualcosa di non evitabile.


----------



## Mille e una notte (11 Aprile 2018)

Tra Roma e Juventus statisticamente è una roba unica nel genere umano. 3 gol recuperati a Real Madrid è Barcelona, dev essere una specie di scherzo


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Aprile 2018)

La differenza tra avere un grande allenatore e un gestore....


----------



## Mr. Canà (11 Aprile 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Gol al 94 in fuorigioco di 1 metro.



Per festeggiare Zidane darà una testata sul petto ad Allegri.


----------



## Hellscream (11 Aprile 2018)

addox ha scritto:


> Ma quanti tiri hanno fatto per segnare tre gol?



Tre.


----------



## admin (11 Aprile 2018)

Ma che fa Zidane?


----------



## Hellscream (11 Aprile 2018)

Zidane si è bevuto il cervello.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Aprile 2018)

Che cambio è?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Aprile 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Tre.



Il terzo neanche si può considerare tiro tra l'altro


----------



## BossKilla7 (11 Aprile 2018)

Non credo che sto Real abbia grosse possibilità purtroppo


----------



## __king george__ (11 Aprile 2018)

assurdo...a questo punto c'è da sperare che il real tenga fino al novantesimo almeno per andare ai supplementari..


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (11 Aprile 2018)

Come si fa.. 0-3...


----------



## admin (11 Aprile 2018)

Non entra nulla.

A breve arriva il quarto.


----------



## Casnop (11 Aprile 2018)

Al Real da stasera hanno ufficialmente bisogno di un portiere. Manifestazione di interesse da Casa Milan sul punto, basta mettersi d'accordo, ovviamente. Impressionante caduta di livello di performance della difesa dei bianchi appena Ramos dà forfait. Una caduta inaccettabile al livello dei quarti di finale.


----------



## Pit96 (11 Aprile 2018)

Quando non entra non entra. Sembra già scritta


----------



## __king george__ (11 Aprile 2018)

adesso mi sembra che il real sia più deciso.....certo se non aspettavano di essere sotto di 3 gol era meglio...


----------



## hiei87 (11 Aprile 2018)

Rendiamoci conto che Ancelotti gli ha regalato Douglas Costa per puntare su Rodriguez, sull'alberello e sul suo calcio anni '70. Da ritiro del patentino...


----------



## fabri47 (11 Aprile 2018)

Stiamo assistendo a due partite su cui nessuno avrebbe mai scommesso che le due italiane potessero giocarsela dopo la partita di andata. Un evento clamoroso.


----------



## bmb (11 Aprile 2018)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Rendiamoci conto che Ancelotti gli ha regalato Douglas Costa per puntare su Rodriguez, sull'alberello e sul suo calcio anni '70. Da ritiro del patentino...



In effetti non capisce nulla di calcio Ancelotti.


----------



## Mille e una notte (11 Aprile 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> assurdo...a questo punto c'è da sperare che il real tenga fino al novantesimo almeno per andare ai supplementari..


 secondo me è il contrario, ora il gol della Juventus vale doppio. Il real dovrebbe cercare di segnare entro il 90


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Aprile 2018)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Rendiamoci conto che Ancelotti gli ha regalato Douglas Costa per puntare su Rodriguez, sull'alberello e sul suo calcio anni '70. Da ritiro del patentino...



Be insomma..40milioni è costato..


----------



## wildfrank (11 Aprile 2018)

Ronaldo sarà un campione ma è un gran viscido.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Aprile 2018)

Ci siamo ora segna Ficarra.


----------



## admin (11 Aprile 2018)

Adesso i supplementari.

Provate a indovinare chi passa...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (11 Aprile 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> secondo me è il contrario, ora il gol della Juventus vale doppio. Il real dovrebbe cercare di segnare entro il 90


Esatto.. con un ipotetico 4 goal nei supplementari il real dovrebbe farne 2..


----------



## admin (11 Aprile 2018)

*Rigoreeeeeeeeeeeee*


----------



## __king george__ (11 Aprile 2018)

la palla ora peserà 60 tonnellate...


----------



## admin (11 Aprile 2018)

*Siiiiiii espulso Buffone*


----------



## Kaw (11 Aprile 2018)

Oddio...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Aprile 2018)

Espulso buffon LOL


----------



## admin (11 Aprile 2018)

Netto


----------



## wildfrank (11 Aprile 2018)

Rigore!!!!!


----------



## BossKilla7 (11 Aprile 2018)

Espulso Buffone


----------



## Hellscream (11 Aprile 2018)

Attenzione....


----------



## Milanista (11 Aprile 2018)

ahahahah


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Aprile 2018)

Rigore netto, pensavo a una ladrata invece c'è


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Aprile 2018)

Che ladrata


----------



## __king george__ (11 Aprile 2018)

perché espulso? per proteste?


----------



## Pit96 (11 Aprile 2018)

Dai Ronaldo...


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Aprile 2018)

Lo para..è un classico


----------



## MaschioAlfa (11 Aprile 2018)

Speriamo nella profezia


----------



## ralf (11 Aprile 2018)

Giusto cosi, alzala Gigi alzala...


----------



## Kaw (11 Aprile 2018)

ma anche Benatia doveva essere espulso


----------



## Aron (11 Aprile 2018)

Dai, a parti invertite non l'avrebbero mai fischiato


----------



## wildfrank (11 Aprile 2018)

Non facciamo scherzi...


----------



## __king george__ (11 Aprile 2018)

ora si vede quanto è veramente immenso o meno cr7


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Aprile 2018)

Per me lo canna


----------



## wildfrank (11 Aprile 2018)

Siiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!


----------



## Milanista (11 Aprile 2018)

goooool


----------



## BossKilla7 (11 Aprile 2018)

A casaaaaaa


----------



## Mr. Canà (11 Aprile 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Gol al 94 in fuorigioco di 1 metro.



Quasi... però, che gufata!


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (11 Aprile 2018)

Imparabile


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Aprile 2018)

Cristiano


----------



## admin (11 Aprile 2018)

*Gooooooooooooooooooooollllllllllll

Ronaldooooooooooooo*


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Aprile 2018)

fineeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Hellscream (11 Aprile 2018)

Godo come un p o r c o.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (11 Aprile 2018)

Ora capiranno cosa vuol dire essere derubati... Anche se il rigore poteva pure starci


----------



## __king george__ (11 Aprile 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ora si vede quanto è veramente immenso o meno cr7



lo è....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Aprile 2018)

*Goduria incommensurabile!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## admin (11 Aprile 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Ora capiranno cosa vuol dire essere derubati... Anche se il rigore poteva pure starci



Ma che derubati, dai.

Rigore grosso come una casa.


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Aprile 2018)

pallone d'oro nei secoli. amen.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Aprile 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> perché espulso? per proteste?



Chissà che gli ha detto..


----------



## MaschioAlfa (11 Aprile 2018)

Ronaldo sta sera ha perso 1000 punti nella mia stima... Peggio del peggior dybala... Sempre a terra a cercare il rigore


----------



## malos (11 Aprile 2018)

Per loro è ancora peggio così già se la stavano pregustando.


----------



## Djici (11 Aprile 2018)

Godo !!!!!


----------



## wildfrank (11 Aprile 2018)

Bellissimooooooooooooo!


----------



## __king george__ (11 Aprile 2018)

secondo voi con il VAR lo avrebbero dato o no?


----------



## fabri47 (11 Aprile 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> perché espulso? per proteste?


Lo ha insultato in faccia.


----------



## 7vinte (11 Aprile 2018)

Godo


----------



## wildfrank (11 Aprile 2018)

Il massimo dello sfregio!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Aprile 2018)

Il rigore comunque c'è. Lo tira giù, fa ridere vedere i gobbi lamentarsi per sta roba. Capisco che è bruttissimo beccare un rigore del genere, ma capita


----------



## fabri47 (11 Aprile 2018)

Comunque che beffa, saranno anche i più forti in Italia ed avranno pure vinto 6 scudetti di fila, ma mai come oggi non vorrei essere juventino. Godo!


----------



## Milanista (11 Aprile 2018)

rigore netto, il marocchino gli ha tirato un calcio


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Aprile 2018)

chiellini che fa il segno della mazzetta di soldi non ha prezzo  

alzala gigi alzalaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Casnop (11 Aprile 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> secondo voi con il VAR lo avrebbero dato o no?


Una bella domanda.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (11 Aprile 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Il gol beffa nel finale del real sarebbe da godimento doppio.......



Si gode doppio


----------



## BossKilla7 (11 Aprile 2018)

Così è piu bello


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Aprile 2018)

Dio c'è 
Rigore netto, comunque, ma so già che i "giornalisti" italiani grideranno allo scandalo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Aprile 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> secondo voi con il VAR lo avrebbero dato o no?



Mi è parso netto onestamente


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Aprile 2018)

Mafia contro mafia!!!!! Ahahahahhaa!


----------



## Garrincha (11 Aprile 2018)

Ronaldo non è Messi, uno non molla mai mentre l'altro vomita a bordo campo


----------



## goleador 70 (11 Aprile 2018)

Sky in lutto
Godo 
Ahahahahahahahah
C'hanno sperato ma nulla!!!!!


----------



## fabri47 (11 Aprile 2018)

Gli è andato contro il rigore contro di noi un anno fa con quel fallo di mano di De Sciglio.


----------



## wildfrank (11 Aprile 2018)

Gnello nun ce vò sta....


----------



## Kaw (11 Aprile 2018)

A TopCalcio24 stanno impazzendo, ma il rigore è nettissimo eh...


----------



## Anguus (11 Aprile 2018)

Io credo nel karma. Ho goduto ieri per la Roma e l'ho tifata, ma io i colori bianconeri non riesco e non riuscirò a tifarli. Ripenso a Muntari, ripenso al rigore su de sciglio al 97'. Detto questo scusatemi ma GODO.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Aprile 2018)

Che goduria pensare al fegato spappolato di Buffone


----------



## Hellscream (11 Aprile 2018)

Ma cos'hanno da protestare che Vasquez era davanti alla porta e quell'animale di Benatia l'ha abbattuto? Cosa c'è da protestare?


----------



## Pit96 (11 Aprile 2018)

Ho ballato sculacciandomi le chiappe verso la tv 
Quante gioie può dare il calcio


----------



## Anguus (11 Aprile 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Gli è andato contro il rigore contro di noi un anno fa con quel fallo di mano di De Sciglio.



Si chiama karma e non smetterò mai di crederci.


----------



## Kutuzov (11 Aprile 2018)

Mi sento male. Sia perché ho perso 2010 euro e sia perché sto godendo come un maiale!


----------



## Ragnet_7 (11 Aprile 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Calma che ci pensa Ronaldo



Mi autoquoto.

Così è ancora più bello. Anzi se il rigore fosse stato inventato sarebbe stato il top. Avrebbero provato sulla pelle quello che da anni fanno in Italia. 

Buffone buttato fuori è la ciliegina sulla torta.


----------



## 1972 (11 Aprile 2018)

la stagione si stava mettendo molto male poi, come di incanto, e' uscito il sole!!!!!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Aprile 2018)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Io credo nel karma. Ho goduto ieri per la Roma e l'ho tifata, ma io i colori bianconeri non riesco e non riuscirò a tifarli. Ripenso a Muntari, ripenso al rigore su de sciglio al 97'. Detto questo scusatemi ma GODO.



Si infatti. Quelle erano ladrate vere. Altro che sto rigore che era nettissimo


----------



## Roccoro (11 Aprile 2018)

Grazie real, e grazie buffon che si ritira da Minch...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Aprile 2018)

Piango, piango per la gioia. E' il karma, la giustizia divina, Dio esiste.


----------



## ralf (11 Aprile 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> secondo voi con il VAR lo avrebbero dato o no?



Se ci fosse stato il VAR la Juve sarebbe uscita col Tottenham...


----------



## fabri47 (11 Aprile 2018)

Uahahahahah


----------



## Freddy Manson (11 Aprile 2018)

A me sta sul catso la Juve (gli spagnoli comunque di più), ma sinceramente non meritava di uscire in questa maniera.


----------



## AntaniPioco (11 Aprile 2018)

Dite che agli juventini ora piacerà un rigore al 97' contro?


----------



## __king george__ (11 Aprile 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Ronaldo non è Messi, uno non molla mai mentre l'altro vomita a bordo campo



detta cosi è un po' cattiva e forse anche eccessiva ma in linea di massima sono d'accordo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Aprile 2018)

Kaw ha scritto:


> A TopCalcio24 stanno impazzendo, ma il rigore è nettissimo eh...



Si davvero, parlano come fosse stata na roba tipo quella dell'arsenal nostra. Non si può vedere. Brucia tantissimo, lo capisco, ma il contatto è netto. Parlare come fosse mera simulazione è ridicolo


----------



## AntaniPioco (11 Aprile 2018)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> A me sta sul catso la Juve (gli spagnoli comunque di più), ma sinceramente non meritava di uscire in questa maniera.



Il rigore non è solare ma rivedendo le immagini poteva starci

La Juve aveva mezz'ora per fare il quarto


----------



## 1972 (11 Aprile 2018)

chiudete accesso alla torre di intesa sanpaolo..........


----------



## MaschioAlfa (11 Aprile 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Mi autoquoto.
> 
> Così è ancora più bello. Anzi se il rigore fosse stato inventato sarebbe stato il top. Avrebbero provato sulla pelle quello che da anni fanno in Italia.
> 
> Buffone buttato fuori è la ciliegina sulla torta.



Ti quoto col sangue.


----------



## Stex (11 Aprile 2018)

#finoalconfine


----------



## admin (11 Aprile 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Uahahahahah




Ahahahhaahhahahahaha

Classifica gran figa che dovrebbe aprire la bocca solo per fare una cosa.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Aprile 2018)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Dite che agli juventini ora piacerà un rigore al 97' contro?



Questa loro sofferenza ripaga anche il gol di Muntari.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (11 Aprile 2018)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Dite che agli juventini ora piacerà un rigore al 97' contro?



Chissá se loro lasceranno fiori e cioccolatini negli spogliatoi....


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Aprile 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Uahahahahah



Buffone a casa 

Ciao ciao champion pure quest'anno


----------



## Cataldinho (11 Aprile 2018)

Il pensiero di due rimontone sulle due spagnole era allettante, ma così è da sballo proprio


----------



## Ragnet_7 (11 Aprile 2018)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> A me sta sul catso la Juve (gli spagnoli comunque di più), ma sinceramente non meritava di uscire in questa maniera.



ma che dici? La Juve invece merita di uscire proprio così. Li odio più di tutto e non posso che sperare il peggio per loro.


----------



## sacchino (11 Aprile 2018)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Gufiamo un po', speriamo vinca la Juve.



Mi autocito, gufata riuscita.
La partita perfetta quella che sognavo.


----------



## Ermenegildo (11 Aprile 2018)

*Solo un piccolo assaggio*



Anguus ha scritto:


> Io credo nel karma. Ho goduto ieri per la Roma e l'ho tifata, ma io i colori bianconeri non riesco e non riuscirò a tifarli. Ripenso a Muntari, ripenso al rigore su de sciglio al 97'. Detto questo scusatemi ma GODO.



Solo un piccolo assaggio per i gobbi della rabbia che tutti i tifosi italiani, milanisti, romanisti, interisti, napoletani, ecc..., provano ogni volta che nostra Signora del Furto Aggravato perpetra le sue nefandezze. Dio a volte esiste. E il Real è la Juve d’Europa.


----------



## Anguus (11 Aprile 2018)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> A me sta sul catso la Juve (gli spagnoli comunque di più), ma sinceramente non meritava di uscire in questa maniera.



Secondo me al netto dei 180' Real nettamente superiore, l'andata poteva finire tranquillamente 6-0, stasera la Juve ha fatto 4 tiri in porta e tre gol, di cui due regalati da Carvajal e uno da quel narcotrafficante di Navas. Sicuramente ottima reazione e buona partita della Juve, ma non credo meritasse di passare.


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Aprile 2018)

vedere tutta sta gente che recrimina, quando poi ha bisogno di ladrare con il benevento e in genere lo fa tutte le domeniche, non ha prezzo. 

si godeeeeeeee


----------



## kekkopot (11 Aprile 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Gol al 94 in fuorigioco di 1 metro.


L’hai scritto tu il finale?

AHAHAHAHAH godo ancora di piu.. real vince iin pieno stile Juve


----------



## hiei87 (11 Aprile 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Be insomma..40milioni è costato..



Con prestito biennale...poi conta che 40 milioni è la clausola di Suso. Per Douglas sono nulla. [MENTION=64]bmb[/MENTION] il mio post è provocatorio e iperbolico, però quella decisione è stata folle, come tutta la sua gestione in Baviera. In generale, non penso che Ancelotti non capisca nulla, ma che abbia fatto il suo tempo.
Tornando alla partita, capisco la frustrazione dei gobbi, ma il rigore mi sembrava netto, e con esso la seconda ammonizione di Benatia. Avrebbero meritato il passaggio del turno per il cuore e la cattiveria con cui l'hanno voluto, però fino al 92° gli era andato tutto bene. All'andata potevano prenderne 6, stasera hanno fatto 3 gol con 2 tiri.


----------



## juventino (11 Aprile 2018)

Fa male così, ma mi importa poco. Volevo che la squadra avesse una reazione ed ha risposto alla grande, dando una lezione di calcio al Real al Bernabeu. Il rigore purtroppo ci sta.
Adesso la società faccia, per una volta, un mercato da big europea e regali a Max una squadra che possa vincerla sul serio.


----------



## IDRIVE (11 Aprile 2018)

Ma poi di cosa stiamo parlando? Rigore assolutamente solare: chi era in vantaggio sulla palla con chiara occasione da gol davanti alla porta vuota? Il fatto che sia al 92' (e non al 98' quello è il minuto in cui è stato calciato) è irrilevante.


----------



## Hellscream (11 Aprile 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Uahahahahah



Per lei mi dispiace, è un figa della madonna


----------



## Anguus (11 Aprile 2018)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Il rigore non è solare ma rivedendo le immagini poteva starci
> 
> La Juve aveva mezz'ora per fare il quarto



Ha smesso di giocare al terzo gol, se continua a correre e magari fa gli altri due cambi il quarto lo fa tranquillamente. Era ormai sicuro di giocarsela ai supplementari.


----------



## sbrodola (11 Aprile 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> secondo voi con il VAR lo avrebbero dato o no?



Non sarebbe intervenuto il Var perchè non è un chiaro errore. (Per me nemmeno errore, il rigore ci sta)


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Aprile 2018)

Ovviamente d'obbligo!!!!


----------



## Roccoro (11 Aprile 2018)

Su Top Calcio stanno dicendo che non è rigore!


----------



## __king george__ (11 Aprile 2018)

sbrodola ha scritto:


> Non sarebbe intervenuto il Var perchè non è un chiaro errore. (Per me nemmeno errore, il rigore ci sta)



beh ma l'arbitro avrebbe consultato il var prima di scegliere...questo è sicuro


----------



## 7vinte (11 Aprile 2018)

Kaw ha scritto:


> A TopCalcio24 stanno impazzendo, ma il rigore è nettissimo eh...



Gridano venduti. Proprio loro! Poi:"anche se c'è,non può dare un rigore così". Se c'è va dato. Poi Chirico:"fanno ciò che vogliono". Loro non devono proprio parlare!


----------



## Freddy Manson (11 Aprile 2018)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Il rigore non è solare ma rivedendo le immagini poteva starci
> 
> La Juve aveva mezz'ora per fare il quarto



Sì, il rigore per me c'è, ma a quel punto avrebbe dovuto anche espellere Benatia, invece ha cacciato Buffon per proteste.


----------



## 1972 (11 Aprile 2018)

comunque questi in cempions perdono sempre male, male, male. qualcosa vorra' pur dire.......mesa' che torno a credere in dio


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Aprile 2018)




----------



## MaschioAlfa (11 Aprile 2018)

Un po' mi vergogno di godere da queste situazioni.... Ma ne hanno combinate troppe.... Troppe.


----------



## admin (11 Aprile 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ovviamente d'obbligo!!!!


----------



## 7vinte (11 Aprile 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


>


----------



## Ruuddil23 (11 Aprile 2018)

Il rigore era netto dai. La Juve si è abbassata troppo e troppo presto dopo il terzo gol davanti a un Real ormai tramortito, che piano piano ha ripreso coraggio. Non so se è stato per scelta o perchè proprio non ne avevano più.


----------



## Roccoro (11 Aprile 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Gridano venduti. Proprio loro! Poi:"anche se c'è,non può dare un rigore così". Se c'è va dato. Poi Chirico:"fanno ciò che vogliono". Loro non devono proprio parlare!



Solo in questa partita conto: gol annullato a Isco, doppia ammonizione a Alex Sandro e Mandzukic non data, espulsione non data a Benatia, ma va bene cosi...


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Aprile 2018)

Buffone dopo il ritiro inglorioso con la nazionale chiude bene anche la champions..


----------



## Anguus (11 Aprile 2018)

Ahahahah CESARI!! è più fuori di Buffon!


----------



## MGP (11 Aprile 2018)

spero solo che la juve vince la serie a per 30 anni di fila solo con questo tipo di penalty per tutti i antijuventini che dicono che e "giustizia divina" sempre quando e contro la juve e quando e per la juve dicono che sono imparziali.
qualificazione persa a l'andata.
l'anno scorso giustizia divina contro il bayern, stanotte giustizia divina contro la juve.

PS: questa squadra che fa 3-0 a bernabeu vince sempre con sassuolo perche si e scansato ... la logica dei antijuventini di servizio.


----------



## Hellscream (11 Aprile 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Gridano venduti. Proprio loro! Poi:*"anche se c'è,non può dare un rigore così"*. Se c'è va dato. Poi Chirico:"fanno ciò che vogliono". Loro non devono proprio parlare!



E perchè? Cos'è, lesa maestà??


----------



## sbrodola (11 Aprile 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> beh ma l'arbitro avrebbe consultato il var prima di scegliere...questo è sicuro



Può essere che l'avrebbero richiamato a rivederlo sulla tv, ma DEVE fischiarlo se pensa che sia rigore. Il dubbio può essere al contrario se non l'avesse fischiato se la VAR sarebbe intervenuta per chiaro errore (e credo di si).


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Aprile 2018)

Al di la del risultto.. Allegri davvero il migliore stava per fare un capolavoro.


----------



## mandraghe (11 Aprile 2018)

Il Karma, chi di arbitri ferisce di arbitri perisce.

Cosa dicevano gli juventini? Ah già, gli arbitri sono l'alibi dei perdenti...infatti è per questo che in Europa prendono schiaffi.


----------



## SmokingBianco (11 Aprile 2018)

Agnelli schiuma rabbia ovunque su canale 5


----------



## MaschioAlfa (11 Aprile 2018)

Su Mediaset il presidente Agnelli che loda la VAR.... sono senza vergogna.... Senza vergogna


----------



## rot-schwarz (11 Aprile 2018)

se questo e'rigore netro allora non siete obbietivi..il telecronista tedesco dice anche di no..


----------



## uolfetto (11 Aprile 2018)

comunque onestamente a me il rigore sembra tutto fuorchè netto come ha detto qualcuno qui


----------



## Hellscream (11 Aprile 2018)

Ma scusate, tutti quelli che si lamentano (come il monociglio adesso), nelle innumerevoli volte dove gli episodi li hanno avuti a favore loro, precisamente dov'erano? Ah si dire "gli arbitri sono l'alibi dei perdenti."


----------



## hiei87 (11 Aprile 2018)

Agnelli che piange perchè vuole il Var. Ma non erano loro che non lo volevano? Ricordo Buffon, con il suo fare da santone, fare uno sproloquio contro il Var a inizio stagione.


----------



## AntaniPioco (11 Aprile 2018)

Agnelli non si lamentava al gol di muntari vero?


----------



## Anguus (11 Aprile 2018)

SmokingBianco ha scritto:


> Agnelli schiuma rabbia ovunque su canale 5



Lo stesso polverone lo hanno alzato dopo la partita contro l'Arsenal??? E poi di cosa stiamo parlando? Var, non var, movioola o quel che sia, quello di stasera è rigore tutta la vita ed espulsione di Benatia per chiara occasione da rete.


----------



## Schism75 (11 Aprile 2018)

Sinceramente però, mi dispiace che sia finita così. Avevano fatto un capolavoro. E se quel genio di Dybala non si fosse fatto espellere l'avrebbero anche passato il turno.


----------



## 7vinte (11 Aprile 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> E perchè? Cos'è, lesa maestà??



Ha detto che all"ultimo minuto dai un rigore solo se uno spara qualcuno. De Sciglio non vi ricorda nulla?


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Aprile 2018)

Roccoro ha scritto:


> Su Top Calcio stanno dicendo che non è rigore!



c'è suma ? 

immagino le rosicate di chirico e pompilio.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (11 Aprile 2018)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Agnelli che piange perchè vuole il Var. Ma non erano loro che non lo volevano? Ricordo Buffon, con il suo fare da santone, fare uno sproloquio contro il Var a inizio stagione.



Che nervi..... Ma non si fanno schifo da soli?


----------



## mandraghe (11 Aprile 2018)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> se questo e'rigore netro allora non siete obbietivi..il telecronista tedesco dice anche di no..




Se le immagini dimostrassero che il rigore non c'è il godimento sarebbe doppio, se non triplo.


----------



## Heaven (11 Aprile 2018)

Incultata terribile

Ben gli sta alle *****


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Aprile 2018)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Ahahahah CESARI!! è più fuori di Buffon!



Nei 10 replay mentre parla l'ovino si vede che benatia non tocca x niente la palla..lui fa vedere un fermo immagine...ahahahahah...


----------



## 7vinte (11 Aprile 2018)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Agnelli che piange perchè vuole il Var. Ma non erano loro che non lo volevano? Ricordo Buffon, con il suo fare da santone, fare uno sproloquio contro il Var a inizio stagione.



.


----------



## wildfrank (11 Aprile 2018)

A mediaset l'ex arbitro Cesari dice che Benatia sull'azione del rigore colpisce la.palla...ahahahaha!!!! Pure cecato..


----------



## Hellscream (11 Aprile 2018)

Comunque è allucinante eh... cioè guardate la trasmissione sul 5 è tutto surreale... "Buffon è capitano e può protestare"


----------



## BossKilla7 (11 Aprile 2018)

Stanno uscendo fuori tutti i gobbi da quelle fogne televisive di Mediaset e Sky. Godo il triplo


----------



## impero rossonero (11 Aprile 2018)

la juve meritava di fare i supplementari; detto questo a loro andava bene e ridevano quando per esempio hanno avuto il rigore all'ultimo minuto insesistente contro de sciglio l'anno scorso.... ridevano sul mancato rigore su ronaldo di iuliano...
e comunque il real non merita di vincere la champions... a questo punto tifo roma...


----------



## Anguus (11 Aprile 2018)

L'espulsione di Dybala eccessiva per Agnelli. PIANGO DAL RIDERE


----------



## SmokingBianco (11 Aprile 2018)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Agnelli non si lamentava al gol di muntari vero?



Pagliacci senza vergogna


----------



## MaschioAlfa (11 Aprile 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Se le immagini dimostrassero che il rigore non c'è il godimento sarebbe doppio, se non triplo.



 siiiiiii


----------



## Ragnet_7 (11 Aprile 2018)

La moviola che si sono inventati a Mediaset è imbarazzante. Hanno preso un fermo immagine del piede di Benatia fermo vicino alla palla, senza far vedere che però prima c'è una spinta enorme ed evidentissima.


----------



## Milancholy (11 Aprile 2018)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> Ma poi di cosa stiamo parlando? Rigore assolutamente solare: chi era in vantaggio sulla palla con chiara occasione da gol davanti alla porta vuota? Il fatto che sia al 92' (e non al 98' quello è il minuto in cui è stato calciato) è irrilevante.



Non per infierire sui gobbi ma "una chiara occasione da gol davanti alla porta vuota" impedita da un fallo avversario non dovrebbe comportare l'espulsione diretta per l'autore dello stesso?


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Aprile 2018)

MGP ha scritto:


> spero solo che la juve vince la serie a per 30 anni di fila solo con questo tipo di penalty per tutti i antijuventini che dicono che e "giustizia divina" sempre quando e contro la juve e quando e per la juve dicono che sono imparziali.
> qualificazione persa a l'andata.
> l'anno scorso giustizia divina contro il bayern, stanotte giustizia divina contro la juve.
> 
> PS: questa squadra che fa 3-0 a bernabeu vince sempre con sassuolo perche si e scansato ... la logica dei antijuventini di servizio.



7 di fila, 30 di fila, cambia poco, ormai la serie A è diventata un campionato ridicolo, come la bundes e la ligue 1.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Aprile 2018)

Ma davvero vogliono far passare che non è rigore?? Ma siamo seri??


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Aprile 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Il Karma, chi di arbitri ferisce di arbitri perisce.
> 
> Cosa dicevano gli juventini? Ah già, gli arbitri sono l'alibi dei perdenti...infatti è per questo che in Europa prendono schiaffi.



Si ma qua non si tratta di Juve o no.. qua anche la Roma rischiava di uscire per due rigori nemmeno dati all'andata. Il Bayern lo scorso anno derubato.. Che vergogna è? Le spagnaole non possono continuare con questi favori. Oggi è capitato ai gobbi un giorno potrebbe capitare a noi.


----------



## UDG (11 Aprile 2018)

Il rigore c'è ed è netto Cesari dovrebbe mettersi gli occhiali. Se si vedono i replay laterali, si vede che benatia non colpisce la palla, ma bensì la palla colpisce il petto del giocatore che spinto da benatia poi finisce a buffon. Quindi netto


----------



## Mille e una notte (11 Aprile 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Al di la del risultto.. Allegri davvero il migliore stava per fare un capolavoro.


Ha "sbagliato" solo la gestione degli ultimi 10 minuti. Quando la Juve entra in modalità difensiva è mostruosa,ma contro il real non funziona


----------



## malos (11 Aprile 2018)

Sono senza vergogna. Quando noi abbiamo avuto torti in champions queste sceneggiate non si sono mai viste neanche lontanamente.


----------



## Pit96 (11 Aprile 2018)

Leggere i social è troppo bello 

Per me il rigore c'era e ancora non sono sicuro fosse in fuorigioco il gol di Isco


----------



## Anguus (11 Aprile 2018)

Ora esce fuori che hanno perso perché c'era Sergio Ramos a bordocampo!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Aprile 2018)

Tra l'altro in diretta serena e piccinini hanno detto che "purtroppo" c'è. Poche balle, dai su. Se poi vogliono sparare le leccate alla juve per rendere meno amara sta eliminazione ok.

Buffon poi, capitano o meno, era indemoniato. Quelle mica erano proteste, ma una sequela di insulti per l'arrabbiatura.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (11 Aprile 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Stanno uscendo fuori tutti i gobbi da quelle fogne televisive di Mediaset e Sky. Godo il triplo



Su canale 5 sembra morto qualcuno.... Hanno tutti una faccia....


----------



## 7vinte (11 Aprile 2018)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Ora esce fuori che hanno perso perché c'era Sergio Ramos a bordocampo!



Ridicoli


----------



## mandraghe (11 Aprile 2018)

L'intervista dell'ovino è sintomatica del mondo antisportivo in cui vivono i gobbi. A loro deve essere concesso tutto, se però un episodio, una volta tanto, gli va contro apriti cielo...

Sui servi che in questi momenti stan dando mano forte ai gobbi meglio tacere.

Anche noi con l'Arsenal siamo stati penalizzati, eppure in due minuti l'argomento è stato liquidato, d'altronde chi vanta 7 CL ha giustamente un altro stile.


----------



## Mr. Canà (11 Aprile 2018)

Milancholy ha scritto:


> Non per infierire sui gobbi ma "una chiara occasione da gol davanti alla porta vuota" impedita da un fallo avversario non dovrebbe comportare l'espulsione diretta per l'autore dello stesso?



Effettivamente sarebbe stata doppia espulsione (Benatia per il fallo e Buffon per proteste) con annesso rigore, ma penso che nel marasma generale l'arbitro avesse mille cose a cui pensare, tra cui essere sicuro che non gli arrivasse un pugno in faccia.


----------



## Igniorante (11 Aprile 2018)

Mamma mia, che botta per i gobbi...stasera (ri)scopriamo che il karma nel calcio esiste, e infatti alla fine neanche il Real la vincerà, dispiace comunque per quegli appassionati di calcio che come me si esaltano per imprese del genere e come quella della Roma di ieri sera.
Più di tutto, comunque, godo per quell'ominide di Buffon...espulso, e sarebbe l'apoteosi se questa fosse la sua ultima partita.


----------



## Hellscream (11 Aprile 2018)

Un servilismo incredibile, INCREDIBILE.


----------



## Roccoro (11 Aprile 2018)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> c'è suma ?
> 
> immagino le rosicate di chirico e pompilio.



C'era Mimmo Pesce a commentare, comunque incredibile come stanno facendo passare questo rigore come inesistente


----------



## Mille e una notte (11 Aprile 2018)

Buffon non ha creduto al destino fino in fondo. Se non si fosse fatto espellere, avrebbe parato il rigore, e poi vinto i supplementari e la chempions



fabri47 ha scritto:


> Uahahahahah



40 anni, Dio mio


----------



## Igniorante (11 Aprile 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro in diretta serena e piccinini hanno detto che "purtroppo" c'è. Poche balle, dai su. Se poi vogliono sparare le leccate alla juve per rendere meno amara sta eliminazione ok.
> 
> Buffon poi, capitano o meno, era indemoniato. Quelle mica erano proteste, ma una sequela di insulti per l'arrabbiatura.



Lo fanno apposta per fomentare i tifosi gobbi...che puntualmente ci cascano, loro sono le prime vittime di sè stessi


----------



## Hellscream (11 Aprile 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Buffon non ha creduto al destino fino in fondo. Se non si fosse fatto espellere, avrebbe parato il rigore, e poi vinto i supplementari e la chempions
> 
> 
> 
> 40 anni, Dio mio



Francesca


----------



## MGP (11 Aprile 2018)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> 7 di fila, 30 di fila, cambia poco, ormai la serie A è diventata un campionato ridicolo, come la bundes e la ligue 1.



e la champions che diventera se il real vince ogni anno ? come ha fato l'anno scorso contro il bayern, o questanno contro la juve ?

se sieti imparziali, perche non lo dicete ? 

o siete imparziali quando la juve perde ? e se io te lo dico che la serie a ha datto nei ultimi 3 anni 2 finaliste di champions e una favola? e se te lo dico che una squadra di serie a e ancora in semifinali e un altra favola ? che mazzo ha dato il grande premier league che spede 3 milliadri all'anno ? ... sempre imparziali tutti antijuventini ... serie a e scarsa perche lo vince la juve


----------



## fabri47 (11 Aprile 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Buffon non ha creduto al destino fino in fondo. Se non si fosse fatto espellere, avrebbe parato il rigore, e poi vinto i supplementari e la chempions
> 
> 
> 
> 40 anni, Dio mio


Subito un topic nella sezione Album della gnocca. 

Ah e soprattutto quando posso, guardo sempre La Vita in Diretta solo per lei  .


----------



## Ruuddil23 (11 Aprile 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Al di la del risultto.. Allegri davvero il migliore stava per fare un capolavoro.



Esatto...se penso a tutte le cernie che abbiamo avuto dopo di lui. Da ringraziare quel fenomeno di Berlusca, solo il suo ricordo mi rende più dolce la presenza di Fessone e Miraballe.


----------



## malos (11 Aprile 2018)

MGP ha scritto:


> e la champions che diventera se il real vince ogni anno ? come ha fato l'anno scorso contro il bayern, o questanno contro la juve ?
> 
> se sieti imparziali, perche non lo dicete ?
> 
> o siete imparziali quando la juve perde ? e se io te lo dico che la serie a ha datto nei ultimi 3 anni 2 finaliste di champions e una favola? e se te lo dico che una squadra di serie a e ancora in semifinali e un altra favola ? che mazzo ha dato il grande premier league che spede 3 milliadri all'anno ? ... sempre imparziali tutti antijuventini ... serie a e scarsa perche lo vince la juve



Targa ospite is coming...


----------



## 1972 (11 Aprile 2018)

MGP ha scritto:


> e la champions che diventera se il real vince ogni anno ? come ha fato l'anno scorso contro il bayern, o questanno contro la juve ?
> 
> se sieti imparziali, perche non lo dicete ?
> 
> o siete imparziali quando la juve perde ? e se io te lo dico che la serie a ha datto nei ultimi 3 anni 2 finaliste di champions e una favola? e se te lo dico che una squadra di serie a e ancora in semifinali e un altra favola ? che mazzo ha dato il grande premier league che spede 3 milliadri all'anno ? ... sempre imparziali tutti antijuventini ... serie a e scarsa perche lo vince la juve



non si puo' essere imparziali quando si parla di juve. caro gobbo vai a riascoltare le parole di buffon dopo il gol annullato a muntari....


----------



## hiei87 (11 Aprile 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Che nervi..... Ma non si fanno schifo da soli?



Hanno tirato fuori persino Ramos che non poteva stare nel tunnel degli spogliatoi. Almeno su quello Agnelli è stato onesto e ha glissato.
Ora appena ruberanno in Italia, voglio sentire i discorsi "gli errori si compensano, tanto siamo i più forti e avremmo vinto lko stesso, non parliamo degli arbitri, ecc..".


----------



## mandraghe (11 Aprile 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si ma qua non si tratta di Juve o no.. qua anche la Roma rischiava di uscire per due rigori nemmeno dati all'andata. Il Bayern lo scorso anno derubato.. Che vergogna è? Le spagnaole non possono continuare con questi favori. Oggi è capitato ai gobbi un giorno potrebbe capitare a noi.




Sulla Roma e sul Bayern hai ragione, ma stasera mi pare che non sia successo nulla di scandaloso, inoltre sentire Agnelli che blatera di un'espulsione di Dybala esagerata mi convince del perché i gobbi dal '96 fanno figuracce in CL. 

Il punto è che sentire la Juve lamentarsi degli arbitri è davvero indegno, basta vedere come ad es. dopo 20 anni continuano a difendere la ladrata di Iuliano, o come pervicacemente continuano a dire che il gol di Muntari fu ininfluente ai fini dello scudetto del 2012.


----------



## alcyppa (11 Aprile 2018)

Leggo solo ora dopo aver spento sullo 0-2

Taci che sono usciti va.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (11 Aprile 2018)

Partita perfetta.
Spiace solo per il rigore netto. Fosse stata simulazione sarebbe stato meglio.. perchè alla fine loro i rigorini al 95' li rubano, questo era netto.


----------



## 1972 (11 Aprile 2018)

stanno godendo tutti quelli che non tifano per i gobbi. ci sara' pure un motivo valido dai.....


----------



## sette (11 Aprile 2018)

Rigore che c'era tanto quanto quello fischiato a De Sciglio in Juve Milan dell'anno scorso.


----------



## Hellscream (11 Aprile 2018)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Partita perfetta.
> Spiace solo per il rigore netto. Fosse stata simulazione sarebbe stato meglio.. perchè alla fine loro i rigorini al 95' li rubano, questo era netto.



Quando Higuain si tuffa fino a 4 giorni fa lì non c'è nulla


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (11 Aprile 2018)

Juventus fuori al 97' su rigore.

Buffon da l'addio (?) alla champions con un espulsione.


----------



## MGP (11 Aprile 2018)

1972 ha scritto:


> non si puo' essere imparziali quando si parla di juve. caro gobbo vai a riascoltare le parole di buffon dopo il gol annullato a muntari....



io non parlo di buffon ... buffon e un idiota che non deve fare interviste.

io parlo dei tifossi che si batono nel peto che sono imparziali ... se sei un ultras stai un ultras e non c'e nessuna problema per me ... ma non puoi fare l'imparziale e l'ultras allo steso tempo ... io non capisco l'ipocrizia.

sei felice che la juve ha perso? ... tutto bene ... sieti felici che il real ha vinto ? ... non ci credo.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (11 Aprile 2018)

Imbarazzanti su mediaset veramente.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (11 Aprile 2018)

C'è lo schifoso di buffon su canale 5... Come soffre.... Ed io godo


----------



## Pit96 (11 Aprile 2018)

Buffone ahahahaha
Ritirati dai


----------



## 1972 (11 Aprile 2018)

l'intervista di buffon e' una vergogna!!!!!


----------



## Hellscream (11 Aprile 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Imbarazzanti su mediaset veramente.



E' una cosa allucinante...


----------



## Anguus (11 Aprile 2018)

"Al posto del cuore hai un bidone dell'immondizia" disse quello che con la palla di Muntari dentro di un metro fece finta di niente consapevole di farlo. Ma fot*iti Buffone


----------



## MaschioAlfa (11 Aprile 2018)

È impazzito.... Coca cola... Patatine


----------



## sette (11 Aprile 2018)

AHAHAHA Buffone sta ancora sbroccando


----------



## markjordan (11 Aprile 2018)

avrei preferito un rigore inesistente


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (11 Aprile 2018)

Godo come un riccio!

Godo per la sconfitta dei ladri!
Godo per come sono usciti!
Godo perché l'ultima immagine di Buffone in Champion's sarà quella di uno che si fa espellere per insulti all'arbitro!

IO i caroselli delle melme juventine dopo Instambul me li ricordo bene, altro che "in Europa bisogna tifare le italiane"...

PS: Monociglio e soprattutto Buffone stanno rilasciando delle dichiarazioni che meritano pure il deferimento... Speriamo...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (11 Aprile 2018)

Buffon impazzito e a pezzi ahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Cataldinho (11 Aprile 2018)

Roccoro ha scritto:


> Su Top Calcio stanno dicendo che non è rigore!



Boh, se non è rigore quello non so cosa lo possa essere. Ci stava pure il rosso a Benatia.



Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Godo come un riccio!
> 
> Godo per la sconfitta dei ladri!
> Godo per come sono usciti!
> ...



Io tifo generalmente le italiane in europa, ma non la juventus, e proprio dalla finale di Istambul, proprio per quei caroselli che non vidi fare nemmeno agli interisti.


----------



## juventino (11 Aprile 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Sulla Roma e sul Bayern hai ragione, ma stasera mi pare che non sia successo nulla di scandaloso, inoltre sentire Agnelli che blatera di un'espulsione di Dybala esagerata mi convince del perché i gobbi dal '96 fanno figuracce in CL.
> 
> Il punto è che sentire la Juve lamentarsi degli arbitri è davvero indegno, basta vedere come ad es. dopo 20 anni continuano a difendere la ladrata di Iuliano, o come pervicacemente continuano a dire che il gol di Muntari fu ininfluente ai fini dello scudetto del 2012.



Stasera no, ma al ritorno col Tottenham ci fu negato un rigore nettissimo e gli Spurs per poco non segnarono il gol del pari in fuorigioco. In generale direi che affermare che le italiane non abbiano avuto fortuna con gli arbitri quest'anno non è esagerato.
Aldilà della Juve e tutto ciò che la riguarda.


----------



## Hellscream (11 Aprile 2018)

Niente ragazzi, sto rigore non si poteva fischiare. Eh scusate, mica si può "distruggere così un sogno di una sqaudra", ma state scherzando??


----------



## MissRossonera (11 Aprile 2018)

Come ho goduto, neanche nelle più rosee previsioni avrei potuto immaginare una beffa del genere!  Comunque il rigore magari non è solare,ma a Mediaset stanno parlando come se fosse totalmente inventato... Ridicoli! Addirittura Buffon parla di arbitro insensibile e senza personalità... 
Raga,come odio questo individuo!


----------



## MaschioAlfa (11 Aprile 2018)

L arbitro doveva avere la sensibilità.... Altrimenti doveva andare sugli spalti con le patatine... Questo è pazzo. È fuori di testa.... Che fine pietosa. 

Ora l arbitro doveva avere la SENSIBILITÀ di non dare il rigore... 

Internate buffon


----------



## juventino (11 Aprile 2018)

Buffon si rassegnasse, sta coppa non la vincerebbe nemmeno se ci provasse altri 10 anni. È il destino, deve andare così, come con Ibra.
Il delirio di stasera è solo frustrazione di un giocatore forte, ma che non ha mai brillato come uomo.


----------



## 1972 (11 Aprile 2018)

secondo buffon per sensibilita' il rigore non doveva essere fischiato. per sensibilita' oh pure se netto!


----------



## Hellscream (11 Aprile 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> L arbitro doveva avere la sensibilità.... Altrimenti doveva andare sugli spalti con le patatine... Questo è pazzo. È fuori di testa.... Che fine pietosa.
> 
> Ora l arbitro doveva avere la SENSIBILITÀ di non dare il rigore...
> 
> Internate buffon



"Non si può distruggere così il sogno di una squadra!"


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Aprile 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Buffon impazzito e a pezzi ahahahahahahahahahah



Che sta dicendo ?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Aprile 2018)

Mi auguro che la juve venga bersagliata dopo ste dichiarazioni di agnelli contro collina


----------



## malos (11 Aprile 2018)

Per una gioia totale voglio che il Real esca il prossimo turno, odio tutte le spagnole, hanno rotto.


----------



## mandraghe (11 Aprile 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> C'è lo schifoso di buffon su canale 5... Come soffre.... Ed io godo



Godo, quello schifoso magari ripenserà a come prima o poi tutto ti ritorna indietro, ora piange, mentre invece sul gol di Muntari faceva il superiore e faceva la morale, come tutti i gobbi tra l'altro...

Prevedo comunque che nei prossimi giorni le farmacie finiranno le scorte di pomate anali, sanare i tanti culi arrossati dei tifosi gobbi non sarà semplice.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (11 Aprile 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> È impazzito.... Coca cola... Patatine



pop corn e patatine, manca solo Nino D'Angelo.


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Aprile 2018)

L'unica squadra che ha dovuto derubare in terra spagnola fu l'Inda.. ma li per evitare che il Barcellona andasse in finale al Bernabeu per questione di ordine hanno dovuto mandare l'inda in finale.

Per il resto vengono tutte derubate, io ricordo ancora la simulazione di Puyol nel 2006.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (11 Aprile 2018)

Ahhhhh insiste ancora con la sensibilità...... Ovazione.

Muntari questa sera sei stato parzialmente vendicato. Dio ti vuole bene


----------



## shevchampions (11 Aprile 2018)

Comunque la cosa peggiore di tutte è il segno della mazzetta di Chiellini.. Suona molto come un'ammissione di colpevolezza..


----------



## MaschioAlfa (11 Aprile 2018)

malos ha scritto:


> Per una gioia totale voglio che il Real esca il prossimo turno, odio tutte le spagnole, hanno rotto.



Ora forza ROMA. Real fuori al prossimo turno.


----------



## impero rossonero (11 Aprile 2018)

MGP ha scritto:


> e la champions che diventera se il real vince ogni anno ? come ha fato l'anno scorso contro il bayern, o questanno contro la juve ?
> 
> se sieti imparziali, perche non lo dicete ?
> 
> o siete imparziali quando la juve perde ? e se io te lo dico che la serie a ha datto nei ultimi 3 anni 2 finaliste di champions e una favola? e se te lo dico che una squadra di serie a e ancora in semifinali e un altra favola ? che mazzo ha dato il grande premier league che spede 3 milliadri all'anno ? ... sempre imparziali tutti antijuventini ... serie a e scarsa perche lo vince la juve



ricordati il gol di muntari.... dentro di un metro e mezzo... buffon cosa disse ... il milan perse lo scudetto... furono venduti thiago silva e ibrahimovic e sono 6 anni che il milan e' sprofondato...


----------



## SmokingBianco (11 Aprile 2018)

Buffon l'uomo osannato più ridicolo di sempre


----------



## sacchino (11 Aprile 2018)

Il rigore non c'era? Soddisfazione doppia


----------



## MaschioAlfa (11 Aprile 2018)

SmokingBianco ha scritto:


> Buffon l'uomo osannato più ridicolo di sempre



Questa sera si è proprio mostrato per quello che è... Un uomo piccolo piccolo. 
Un capitano mediocre dopo l intervista della partita persa con il real all andata.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (11 Aprile 2018)

Secondo quelli di Mediaset e secondo l'ex arbitro li in studio, il gesto fatto da Chiellini non e' da sanzionare perche' non e' un gesto violento.

Allora ad esempio neanche la squalifica a Cacciatore per il gesto delle manette e' giusta no? 

Roba da pazzi. Stampa italiana serva.


----------



## mandraghe (11 Aprile 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Buffon si rassegnasse, sta coppa non la vincerebbe nemmeno se ci provasse altri 10 anni. È il destino, deve andare così, come con Ibra.
> Il delirio di stasera è solo frustrazione di un giocatore forte, ma che non ha mai brillato come uomo.



Le dichiarazioni juventine di stasera fanno capire perché in Europa non contano nulla, ora per mesi parleranno di questo, secondo loro, inesistente rigore, dimenticandosi della partita di andata dove hanno fatto la figura dei peracottari.

Anche il Milan ha subito dei torti in Europa ed ha pure preso delle batoste, ma noi ce le siamo messe alle spalle e le abbiamo vendicate, non le abbiamo mai usate come alibi.

Se la Juve è uscita non è stato per il rigore di stasera, ma soprattutto per la partita di Torino, dove obiettivamente fece una brutta figura, quindi se la prendano in primis con loro stessi, non con l'arbitro.


----------



## 1972 (11 Aprile 2018)

alla luce degli ultimi accadimenti credo che la finale di CI non la vinceremo mai manco se torna sulla terra chi moltiplicava i pani e pesci x 2 col resto di 1. segnatevelo!!!!


----------



## Pit96 (11 Aprile 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Secondo quelli di Mediaset e secondo l'ex arbitro li in studio, il gesto fatto da Chiellini non e' da sanzionare perche' non e' un gesto violento.
> 
> Allora ad esempio neanche la squalifica a Cacciatore per il gesto delle manette e' giusta no?
> 
> Roba da pazzi. Stampa italiana serva.



Il gesto di Chiellini è come quello di Mourinho infatti. Da condannare


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Aprile 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Secondo quelli di Mediaset e secondo l'ex arbitro li in studio, il gesto fatto da Chiellini non e' da sanzionare perche' non e' un gesto violento.
> 
> Allora ad esempio neanche la squalifica a Cacciatore per il gesto delle manette e' giusta no?
> 
> Roba da pazzi. Stampa italiana serva.



quando dino baggio nel lontano 2000 fece il gesto dei soldi all'arbitro farina si beccò 6 giornate di squalifica, una multa e l'estromissione dalla nazionale.


----------



## Kutuzov (12 Aprile 2018)

Ronaldo comunque tira un rigore da infarto. Con quella forza, basta davvero pochissimo per spedirla in curva.


----------



## juventino (12 Aprile 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Le dichiarazioni juventine di stasera fanno capire perché in Europa non contano nulla, ora per mesi parleranno di questo, secondo loro, inesistente rigore, dimenticandosi della partita di andata dove hanno fatto la figura dei peracottari.
> 
> Anche il Milan ha subito dei torti in Europa ed ha pure preso delle batoste, ma noi ce le siamo messe alle spalle e le abbiamo vendicate, non le abbiamo mai usate come alibi.
> 
> Se la Juve è uscita non è stato per il rigore di stasera, ma soprattutto per la partita di Torino, dove obiettivamente fece una brutta figura, quindi se la prendano in primis con loro stessi, non con l'arbitro.



Buffone per fortuna è a fine corsa; le dichiarazioni dei dirigenti contano fino ad un certo punto, in campo ci vanno giocatori e la squadra la schiera l'allenatore. 
La squadra stasera ha comunque dimostrato di essere ai massimi livelli del calcio europeo, ho visto squadre costruite con molti più milioni della Juve essere ridicolizzate da Barça e Real in questi anni. Io dico soltanto che sebbene comprenda che la Juve possa stare sulle palle a mezza Italia o forse più, è comunque una squadra forte, con un allenatore che ha dimostrato di avere le capacità di competere con i suoi colleghi in Europa e se continua a provarci prima o poi se la porterà a casa.
Ps: ma la Serie A non era un torneo ridicolo? Come mai allora abbiamo una squadra in semifinale con tanto di impresa, una uscita a testa altissima coi campioni in carica ed un'altra che domani si gioca l'accesso in semifinale di Europa League. Senza considerare che chi ci ha lasciato comunque lo ha fatto lottando e giocandosela sempre (persino un Napoli svogliatissimo ha sfiorato la rimonta col Lipsia).


----------



## Mille e una notte (12 Aprile 2018)

impero rossonero ha scritto:


> ricordati il gol di muntari.... dentro di un metro e mezzo... buffon cosa disse ... il milan perse lo scudetto... furono venduti thiago silva e ibrahimovic e sono 6 anni che il milan e' sprofondato...


Giusto ricordare, ecco il karma al secondo 0:50 :







MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Questa sera si è proprio mostrato per quello che è... Un uomo piccolo piccolo.
> Un capitano mediocre dopo l intervista della partita persa con il real all andata.


Il guaio è cercare grandi personalità nel mondo del calcio, che di tutte le categorie sociali non è che sia la più generosa. Invece una parte d'itaglia va in giro ad osannare un tizio qualsiasi che chiava qua e là e spende il tempo e i milioni in scommesse. E queste sono le figure chiamate a simboleggiare l'italia, che si ricorda di essere italia per i mondiali di calcio e quando arrivano gli africani con i gommoni. E a mediaset tutti a tappetino per gigio grande campione, vergogna!!


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Aprile 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Buffone per fortuna è a fine corsa; le dichiarazioni dei dirigenti contano fino ad un certo punto, in campo ci vanno giocatori e la squadra la schiera l'allenatore.
> La squadra stasera ha comunque dimostrato di essere ai massimi livelli del calcio europeo, ho visto squadre costruite con molti più milioni della Juve essere ridicolizzate da Barça e Real in questi anni. Io dico soltanto che sebbene comprenda che la Juve possa stare sulle palle a mezza Italia o forse più, è comunque una squadra forte, con un allenatore che ha dimostrato di avere le capacità di competere con i suoi colleghi in Europa e se continua a provarci prima o poi se la porterà a casa.
> Ps: ma la Serie A non era un torneo ridicolo? Come mai allora abbiamo una squadra in semifinale con tanto di impresa, una uscita a testa altissima coi campioni in carica ed un'altra che domani si gioca l'accesso in semifinale di Europa League. Senza considerare che chi ci ha lasciato comunque lo ha fatto lottando e giocandosela sempre (persino un Napoli svogliatissimo ha sfiorato la rimonta col Lipsia).



si ma ste cose succedono una volta ogni 30 anni eh. Inutile gasarsi. Il campionato italiano è e continua ad essere di un livello più basso di quello Inglese e Spagnolo.


----------



## juventino (12 Aprile 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> si ma ste cose succedono una volta ogni 30 anni eh. Inutile gasarsi. Il campionato italiano è e continua ad essere di un livello più basso di quello Inglese e Spagnolo.



Una volta ogni trent'anni? A me sembra che siano almeno 3/4 che facciamo meglio di inglesi e tedeschi (lasciamo perdere la Spagna che domina da tempo). Noi italiani spesso siamo presuntosi, ma eccelliamo pure nell'arte di piangersi addosso. Nonostante l'abisso in termini di budget stiamo sempre a giocarcela nel calcio che conta. 
Non per fare polemica, ma a volte le argomentazioni della Serie A torneo di basso livello mi sembrano davvero il più classico esempio della volpe e l'uva.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (12 Aprile 2018)

Come disse qualcuno, meglio due feriti che un morto


----------



## mandraghe (12 Aprile 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Buffone per fortuna è a fine corsa; le dichiarazioni dei dirigenti contano fino ad un certo punto, in campo ci vanno giocatori e la squadra la schiera l'allenatore.
> La squadra stasera ha comunque dimostrato di essere ai massimi livelli del calcio europeo, ho visto squadre costruite con molti più milioni della Juve essere ridicolizzate da Barça e Real in questi anni. Io dico soltanto che sebbene comprenda che la Juve possa stare sulle palle a mezza Italia o forse più, è comunque una squadra forte, con un allenatore che ha dimostrato di avere le capacità di competere con i suoi colleghi in Europa e se continua a provarci prima o poi se la porterà a casa.
> Ps: ma la Serie A non era un torneo ridicolo? Come mai allora abbiamo una squadra in semifinale con tanto di impresa, una uscita a testa altissima coi campioni in carica ed un'altra che domani si gioca l'accesso in semifinale di Europa League. Senza considerare che chi ci ha lasciato comunque lo ha fatto lottando e giocandosela sempre (persino un Napoli svogliatissimo ha sfiorato la rimonta col Lipsia).




Hai ragione ma in parte, tu citi le cose positive, alle quali dobbiamo aggiungere la scuola degli allenatori italiani che all'estero insegnano tattica a tutti.

Però ci sono anche cose negative, in primis la nazionale, poi non vinciamo la CL dal 2010, la coppa uefa mi pare dal '99, la Juve nelle ultime finali ha preso schiaffoni, la Roma quest'anno è una eccezione e sta facendo un miracolo, per tacere del modello di business della lega che è lontano anni luce dalla premier, gli stadi che sono ancora quelli inaugurati da Mussolini, e potrei continuare.

La sola Juve, che in Europa è ormai ad alti livelli, è l'eccezione, ricordiamoci che per quasi 20 anni in Europa dominavamo, mentre oggi siamo ai margini: basta guardare gli albi d'oro dal 1987 al 2007 e si vedrà a quale alto livello eravamo. Oggi, Juve e sorprese una tantum escluse, siamo davvero messi male.


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Aprile 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Una volta ogni trent'anni? A me sembra che siano almeno 3/4 che facciamo meglio di inglesi e tedeschi (lasciamo perdere la Spagna che domina da tempo). Noi italiani spesso siamo presuntosi, ma eccelliamo pure nell'arte di piangersi addosso. Nonostante l'abisso in termini di budget stiamo sempre a giocarcela nel calcio che conta.
> Non per fare polemica, ma a volte le argomentazioni della Serie A torneo di basso livello mi sembrano davvero il più classico esempio della volpe e l'uva.



va bene..se per te il nostro calcio è migliore lo rispetto. Ma non lo condivido, mi spiace. E non per il Milan che non lotta per i vertici, anzi noi facciamo proprio pena proprio perché non siamo capaci di lottare per i primi 4 posti nonostante questo livello mediocre. 
Indubbio comunque che negli ultimi anni qualche miglioramento ci sia stato in serie A. Ma fino a quando giocheremo con catenaccio e contropiede e quando 17 squadre su 19 con voi giocheranno già convinti di essere sconfitti non crescerete voi e non crescerà nemmeno il movimento calcistico. Provate a giocare ogni settimana contro squadre che lottano fino all'ultimo come è successo con il Milan o con l'inter o Napoli.


----------



## juventino (12 Aprile 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Hai ragione ma in parte, tu citi le cose positive, alle quali dobbiamo aggiungere la scuola degli allenatori italiani che all'estero insegnano tattica a tutti.
> 
> Però ci sono anche cose negative, in primis la nazionale, poi non vinciamo la CL dal 2010, la coppa uefa mi pare dal '99, la Juve nelle ultime finali ha preso schiaffoni, la Roma quest'anno è una eccezione e sta facendo un miracolo, per tacere del modello di business della lega che è lontano anni luce dalla premier, gli stadi che sono ancora quelli inaugurati da Mussolini, e potrei continuare.
> 
> La sola Juve, che in Europa è ormai ad alti livelli, è l'eccezione, ricordiamoci che per quasi 20 anni in Europa dominavamo, mentre oggi siamo ai margini: basta guardare gli albi d'oro dal 1987 al 2007 e si vedrà a quale alto livello eravamo. Oggi, Juve e sorprese una tantum escluse, siamo davvero messi male.



Ma certo, è evidente che ci sono cose che non vanno bene e che bisogna migliorare, ma il mio discorso verteva più sulla mentalità. Dopo le partite di andata abbiamo visto il peggio del peggio sulla stampa italiana, come se non ci fosse la minima speranza e non avesse senso nemmeno provarci. Quel che voglio dire è che sicuramente dobbiamo migliorare, ma che a volte il nostro movimento dovrebbe anche metterci un po' più di sana follia invece di deprimersi soltanto.
Pensa se le nostre squadre avessero i mezzi economici di quelle di Premier.


----------



## juventino (12 Aprile 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> va bene..se per te il nostro calcio è migliore lo rispetto. Ma non lo condivido, mi spiace. E non per il Milan che non lotta per i vertici, anzi noi facciamo proprio pena proprio perché non siamo capaci di lottare per i primi 4 posti nonostante questo livello mediocre.
> Indubbio comunque che negli ultimi anni qualche miglioramento ci sia stato in serie A. Ma fino a quando giocheremo con catenaccio e contropiede e quando 17 squadre su 19 con voi giocheranno già convinti di essere sconfitti non crescerete voi e non crescerà nemmeno il movimento calcistico. Provate a giocare ogni settimana contro squadre che lottano fino all'ultimo come è successo con il Milan o con l'inter o Napoli.



Non sto dicendo che siamo meglio della Premier o della Liga, ma che molti di voi tendono troppo a gettare stracci sulle squadre di Serie A. Per voi la Roma, la Lazio, l'Inter eccetera sono solo squadrette, quasi come se fosse un'impresa da poco stargli sopra in classifica. Poi però vai a vedere che la Roma ha umiliato il Barça (battuto peraltro anche da voi anni fa, con una rosa inferiore a quella della Roma), la Lazio è ad un passo da una semifinale europea, l'Atalanta con una squadra di esordienti assoluti in Europa ha dominato il suo girone ed ha sfiorato di passare il turno con una squadra molto più esperta e rodata in Europa.
Nel calcio nessuno ti regala nulla e stare sempre sul pezzo su tre fronti non è facile per nessuno.


----------



## Miracle1980 (12 Aprile 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Si ma qua non si tratta di Juve o no.. qua anche la Roma rischiava di uscire per due rigori nemmeno dati all'andata. Il Bayern lo scorso anno derubato.. Che vergogna è? Le spagnaole non possono continuare con questi favori. Oggi è capitato ai gobbi un giorno potrebbe capitare a noi.


A noi è giá capitato contro l’Arsenal...


----------



## juventino (12 Aprile 2018)

L'hanno presa bene in Catalogna...


----------



## Serginho (12 Aprile 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Una volta ogni trent'anni? A me sembra che siano almeno 3/4 che facciamo meglio di inglesi e tedeschi (lasciamo perdere la Spagna che domina da tempo). Noi italiani spesso siamo presuntosi, ma eccelliamo pure nell'arte di piangersi addosso. Nonostante l'abisso in termini di budget stiamo sempre a giocarcela nel calcio che conta.
> Non per fare polemica, ma a volte le argomentazioni della Serie A torneo di basso livello mi sembrano davvero il più classico esempio della volpe e l'uva.



Tolta la Juve negli ultimi 10 anni nessuna squadra italiana è riuscita a superare i quarti di Champions, nessuna squadra italiana dal 1999 è riuscita a raggiungere la finale di coppa Uefa, nessuna squadra italiana vince un trofeo internazionale dal 2010, la nazionale ha collezionato 2 uscite ai gironi e una non qualificazione al mondiale roba che non succedeva dagli anni '50, in campionato vince la stessa squadra da 7 anni, abbiamo tra le squadre con peggiore media punti nella zona salvezza dei maggiori campionati europei. Ti bastano come argomentazioni? Qua di volpe e l'uva mi sa che c'è giusto il tuo intervento


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Aprile 2018)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Tolta la Juve negli ultimi 10 anni nessuna squadra italiana è riuscita a superare i quarti di Champions, nessuna squadra italiana dal 1999 è riuscita a raggiungere la finale di coppa Uefa, nessuna squadra italiana vince un trofeo internazionale dal 2010, la nazionale ha collezionato 2 uscite ai gironi e una non qualificazione al mondiale roba che non succedeva dagli anni '50, in campionato vince la stessa squadra da 7 anni, abbiamo tra le squadre con peggiore media punti nella zona salvezza dei maggiori campionati europei. Ti bastano come argomentazioni? Qua di volpe e l'uva mi sa che c'è giusto il tuo intervento



per una volta ti devo quotare.


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Aprile 2018)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> A noi è giá capitato contro l’Arsenal...



senza contare le innumerevoli volte che hanno aiutato il barça contro di noi, ricordo puyol e un rigore dato a gioco fermo mentre si doveva battere un angolo. 

cose assurde.


----------



## juventino (12 Aprile 2018)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Tolta la Juve negli ultimi 10 anni nessuna squadra italiana è riuscita a superare i quarti di Champions, nessuna squadra italiana dal 1999 è riuscita a raggiungere la finale di coppa Uefa, nessuna squadra italiana vince un trofeo internazionale dal 2010, la nazionale ha collezionato 2 uscite ai gironi e una non qualificazione al mondiale roba che non succedeva dagli anni '50, in campionato vince la stessa squadra da 7 anni, abbiamo tra le squadre con peggiore media punti nella zona salvezza dei maggiori campionati europei. Ti bastano come argomentazioni? Qua di volpe e l'uva mi sa che c'è giusto il tuo intervento



Tralascio il discorso della nazionale, con cui sono d'accordo (e credo sia assolutamente impossibile non esserlo).
Io non dico che il nostro campionato sia di livello eccelso, semplicemente ritengo che la verità stia nel mezzo. Il nostro è un calcio povero di denaro, giocato a basso ritmo, in stadi fatiscenti e con pochi mezzi eppure da un paio di stagioni stiamo giocando alla pari, o quasi con realtà dotate di mezzi avanti anni luce rispetto ai nostri. Il discorso della volpe e l'uva lo faccio perché talvolta ho la sensazione che si tenda a vedere soltanto i problemi, ignorando completamente che nonostante tutto in Seria A squadre di un buon livello ci siano (assieme a tanta mediocrità, sia chiaro, hai fatto bene a rimarcare la pochezza di chi gioca in zona retrocessione).
Personalmente credo che ci voglia sempre equilibrio nel valutare le cose senza eccedere ne in ottimismo ne in disfattismo.


----------



## Serginho (12 Aprile 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Tralascio il discorso della nazionale, con cui sono d'accordo (e credo sia assolutamente impossibile non esserlo).
> Io non dico che il nostro campionato sia di livello eccelso, semplicemente ritengo che la verità stia nel mezzo. Il nostro è un calcio povero di denaro, giocato a basso ritmo, in stadi fatiscenti e con pochi mezzi eppure da un paio di stagioni stiamo giocando alla pari, o quasi con realtà dotate di mezzi avanti anni luce rispetto ai nostri. Il discorso della volpe e l'uva lo faccio perché talvolta ho la sensazione che si tenda a vedere soltanto i problemi, ignorando completamente che nonostante tutto in Seria A squadre di un buon livello ci siano (assieme a tanta mediocrità, sia chiaro, hai fatto bene a rimarcare la pochezza di chi gioca in zona retrocessione).
> Personalmente credo che ci voglia sempre equilibrio nel valutare le cose senza eccedere ne in ottimismo ne in disfattismo.



Senza dubbio non siamo messi come in Olanda o Portogallo, ma parlare di giocare alla pari non si può leggere. La Roma che arriva in semifinale è un evento isolato che capita di tanto in tanto, in quanto non stiamo parlando nemmeno della miglior Roma degli ultimi 20 anni: ti ricordo il Lione arrivato in semifinale nel 2010 quando nel triennio 2003-2006 era ben altra roba; Il Monaco che di tanto in tanto decide dal nulla di arrivare in semifinale o finale ecc. Qualche anno fa abbiamo avuto una finale di CL tutta tedesca e 3 squadre portoghesi in semifinale di EL, certamente non si poteva parlare di campionato tedesco e portoghese come i migliori.
Che si manchi di equilibrio è assodato, ma questo va esteso all'argomento calcio in generale


----------



## 666psycho (12 Aprile 2018)

Godo! Rigore inesistente al 90esimo? Godo ancora di più! Anche quest anno la vinceranno l'anno prossimo.... e buoffon non lavincerà mai! Godo ancora...


----------



## Casnop (12 Aprile 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> L'hanno presa bene in Catalogna...


Più moderati, ma da un certo punto di vista più significativi, i commenti provenienti dai periodisti di Madrid, Marca e AS, i cui commentatori tecnici, tra cui alcuni ex arbitri, parlano di intervento di Benatia su Vazquez come non punibile con il rigore. Il tutto, comunque, è storia: ne parliamo senz'altro, ma ciò non cambia i fatti.


----------



## The Ripper (12 Aprile 2018)

Godo moltissimo 
Ma il trattamento arbitrale riservato alle italiane in Europa è vergognoso ed è un segnale preoccupante. 
Un tifoso ste cose le dovrebbe iniziare a valutare. C'hanno provato pure con la Roma all'andata. Idem con noi. 
Godo per la Juve ma ste cose sono preoccupanti per il futuro delle italiane.

Comunque brava la Juve, bravo Allegri, bravi tutti (tranne Higuain). Veramente un team colossale.


----------



## The Ripper (12 Aprile 2018)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Tolta la Juve negli ultimi 10 anni nessuna squadra italiana è riuscita a superare i quarti di Champions, nessuna squadra italiana dal 1999 è riuscita a raggiungere la finale di coppa Uefa, nessuna squadra italiana vince un trofeo internazionale dal 2010, la nazionale ha collezionato 2 uscite ai gironi e una non qualificazione al mondiale roba che non succedeva dagli anni '50, in campionato vince la stessa squadra da 7 anni, abbiamo tra le squadre con peggiore media punti nella zona salvezza dei maggiori campionati europei. Ti bastano come argomentazioni? Qua di volpe e l'uva mi sa che c'è giusto il tuo intervento



Non mi sembra che a livello internazionale ci sia stata tutta sta gran varietà di vittorie di squadre inglesi spagnole e tedesche. Anzi, mi sembra che siano sempre le solite.
E poi le vittorie contano ma non sono indicative. Altrimenti dovremmo dire che l'Ucraina è superiore.
Più che altro c'è forte disparità tra i top top europei e i top italiani. Ma per motivi economici più che altro. Eppure siamo sempre lì a dare fastidio. Segno che noi italiane abbiamo comunque qualcosa in più e a PARITÀ DI CONDIZIONI domineremmo.
Sono le condizioni diverse che ci condannano.


----------



## Sotiris (12 Aprile 2018)

mamma mia che goduria, fuori per un rigore dubbio con Buffon espulso al 98' ... peccato me la sia persa ...


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Aprile 2018)

Buongiorno canaglie hahahahahha


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Aprile 2018)

Non riesco a smettere di godere


----------



## tonilovin93 (12 Aprile 2018)

Ma come fate a dire che non è rigore? Ammesso che tocchi la palla, Benatia gli arriva direttamente sulla schiena


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Aprile 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Ma come fate a dire che non è rigore? Ammesso che tocchi la palla, Benatia gli arriva direttamente sulla schiena



Ma veramente


----------



## DrHouse (12 Aprile 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ps: ma la Serie A non era un torneo ridicolo? Come mai allora abbiamo una squadra in semifinale con tanto di impresa, una uscita a testa altissima coi campioni in carica ed un'altra che domani si gioca l'accesso in semifinale di Europa League. Senza considerare che chi ci ha lasciato comunque lo ha fatto lottando e giocandosela sempre (persino un Napoli svogliatissimo ha sfiorato la rimonta col Lipsia).



ma guarda che quotidianamente è lo juventino che va a scrivere che sono costretti a giocare in un campionato con 19 squadre da serie B, che il Napoli e la Roma sono avversari mediocri in Europa e che non hanno big, che le milanesi sono finite, che potete dare agli avversari un girone di vantaggio (es. primo anno di Allegri) tanto per il livello che c'è vincete uguale...

che poi una rondine non fa primavera...
non è che il Porto campione d'Europa 2004 mi ha fatto ricredere sulla competitività del campionato portoghese...

nessuno dice che, come parco giocatori, la Juve è scarsa o non ci sta tra le big europee...
dai quarti in poi però un sorteggio più duro può portarti fuori... anche il PSG è al vostro livello tecnico, giù di lì, ma il sorteggio sfortunato li ha fatti uscire agli ottavi...
così come il Milan che per organico tra le prime 4-5 di Europa League ci stava, ma se agli ottavi becchi un'altra del tuo livello, chiaro che puoi uscire (non credo che il Salisburgo o il Marsiglia, o altre dei quarti, la stessa Lazio, abbiano una rosa migliore)...

in campo ci vanno i giocatori, ma il presidente di una squadra di calcio dovrebbe evitare certe dichiarazioni, lo scorso anno il Bayern ne subì molte di peggio contro il Real, e Rumenigge si lamentò, ma non a questi livelli, anzi lo fate sembrare un signore a confronto...


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Aprile 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Ma come fate a dire che non è rigore? Ammesso che tocchi la palla, Benatia gli arriva direttamente sulla schiena



ma non sanno neanche loro se sostenere che non è rigore, oppure se è rigore ma non si può dare al 93'


----------



## juventino (12 Aprile 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> ma guarda che quotidianamente è lo juventino che va a scrivere che sono costretti a giocare in un campionato con 19 squadre da serie B, che il Napoli e la Roma sono avversari mediocri in Europa e che non hanno big, che le milanesi sono finite, che potete dare agli avversari un girone di vantaggio (es. primo anno di Allegri) tanto per il livello che c'è vincete uguale...
> 
> che poi una rondine non fa primavera...
> non è che il Porto campione d'Europa 2004 mi ha fatto ricredere sulla competitività del campionato portoghese...
> ...



È chiaro che quando peschi Real, Bayern eccetera devi sempre aspettarti che ci sia la possibilità di andare fuori, però non mi sembra che le nostre squadre stiano facendo brutte figure in questi anni. Certo, non alzare quelle coppe rode, ma dobbiamo anche considerare che il nostro calcio viene da una crisi davvero terribile, che sta strangolando anche tutto il paese. Io credo che prima o poi le italiane spezzeranno la maledizione in Europa League e che la Juve spezzerà la sua in Champions.
La dirigenza della Juventus ha sbagliato, ma tralasciando per un attimo ieri sera e magari anche la Juve e le relative antipatie personalmente trovo davvero preoccupante il trattamento che il nostro movimento ha subito quest’anno nelle coppe. Praticamente tutte le nostre squadre impegnate in coppa hanno avuto episodi controversi a sfavore o comunque metri di giudizio arbitrale discutibili.
Non condivido andare a protestare in diretta tv nazionale ne dare completamente di matto sclerando come ha fatto Buffon, ma nelle sedi opportune io, magari quelle più politiche ed istituzionali, qualche dirigente italiano dovrebbe farsi sentire.


----------



## mistergao (12 Aprile 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> La dirigenza della Juventus ha sbagliato, ma tralasciando per un attimo ieri sera e magari anche la Juve e le relative antipatie personalmente trovo davvero preoccupante il trattamento che il nostro movimento ha subito quest’anno nelle coppe. Praticamente tutte le nostre squadre impegnate in coppa hanno avuto episodi controversi a sfavore o comunque metri di giudizio arbitrale discutibili.
> Non condivido andare a protestare in diretta tv nazionale ne dare completamente di matto sclerando come ha fatto Buffon, ma nelle sedi opportune io, magari quelle più politiche ed istituzionali, qualche dirigente italiano dovrebbe farsi sentire.



Non so quanti anni tu abbia, ma io seguo il calcio da trent'anni ed è così da sempre. Tanto per ricordarne una, il Milan che vince la Coppa Campioni 1988/89 si vede annullati due gol regolarissimi contro Werder Brema e Real Madrid, ma è solo il primo esempio che mi viene in mente. Storicamente in Europa contiamo meno di zero, penso che ciò sia legato, tra le altre cose, alla litigiosità tra le varie componenti del calcio italiano ed alla debolezza della FIGC. Del resto come pensi che prendessero in Europa le parole di un Tavecchio?


----------



## DrHouse (12 Aprile 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> La dirigenza della Juventus ha sbagliato, ma tralasciando per un attimo ieri sera e magari anche la Juve e le relative antipatie personalmente trovo davvero preoccupante il trattamento che il nostro movimento ha subito quest’anno nelle coppe. Praticamente tutte le nostre squadre impegnate in coppa hanno avuto episodi controversi a sfavore o comunque metri di giudizio arbitrale discutibili.
> Non condivido andare a protestare in diretta tv nazionale ne dare completamente di matto sclerando come ha fatto Buffon, ma nelle sedi opportune io, magari quelle più politiche ed istituzionali, qualche dirigente italiano dovrebbe farsi sentire.



e mi auguro lo facciano, perchè bisogna sempre progredire...
ma quello che ieri si è lamentato per la mancanza del Var in UEFA è lo stesso che si lamenta perchè in serie A invece c'è...
che vada migliorato è indubbio, ma il primo anno di qualsiasi cosa evidenzia i limiti da superare, ma se già alla seconda di campionato lo bocci, beh... un minimo di pazienza...


----------



## Lineker10 (12 Aprile 2018)

Tutta questa caciara per un rigore SOLARE.

Io sono sempre allibito nonostante gli anni dalla ridicola e farsesca faccia tosta degli juventini (Agnellino è mille volte peggio di Moggi) e dal penoso servilismo del giornalismo italiano.

E sorvolo su Buffon perchè gli episodi di antisportività sono una costante della sua carriera, oltre alle dichiarazioni degne di un demente.


----------



## Black (12 Aprile 2018)

ahahahah che goduria!! godo perchè vanno a casa ancora una volta. Godo perchè li vedo piangere!!

ma godo ancora di più nel vedere Agnelli che chiede la VAR (ma se in campionato non vi piaceva?), e soprattutto nel vedere Buffon fare quella sceneggiata.... patetico!!

ce l'hanno menata per anni con frasi tipo "gli arbitri sono l'alibi dei perdenti", "gli arbitri danno e tolgono", "gli arbitri non incidono", "bisogna saper perdere"... e ora che capita a loro un episodio dubbio, fanno questa sceneggiata?? RIDICOLI!!

che poi a mio parere il rigore era nettissimo! non puoi travolgere così un giocatore in area, anche se tocchi la palla, prima però l'hai buttato giù


----------



## Black (12 Aprile 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Tutta questa caciara per un rigore SOLARE.
> 
> Io sono sempre allibito nonostante gli anni dalla ridicola e farsesca faccia tosta degli juventini (Agnellino è mille volte peggio di Moggi) e dal penoso servilismo del giornalismo italiano.
> 
> E sorvolo su Buffon perchè gli episodi di antisportività sono una costante della sua carriera, oltre alle dichiarazioni degne di un demente.



proprio così.... RIGORE SOLARE!!

Buffon ridicolo a parlare di correttezza. Che poi ha detto che l'arbitro non ha cuore... che gli ha rovinato un impresa bellissima. Ma che discorsi sono? quindi siccome avevano rimontato non dovevano dargli il rigore?? neanche mio figlio di 8 anni farebbe un ragionamento così infantile


----------



## PM3 (12 Aprile 2018)

Quello che è successo ieri è stato assurdo.
La Juve ha giocato una grandissima partita, meritava solo elogi.
Poi è successo l'irreparabile, rigole per il Real al 92esimo. Rigore da regolamento corretto. 
Ora una squadra può protestare, ci mancherebbe, ma non può perdere la testa. Buffon doveva placare gli animi e provare a parare i rigori, era la sua occasione per restare impresso nella storia. Invece è successo esattamente l'opposto, e resterà alla storia come la testata di Zidane. 
Il post gara è da vomito. Un intera società che perde la faccia con dichiarazioni grottesche. Invece di focalizzare il dopo gara sulla prestazione della Juve, non fanno altro che sviare sull'arbitro, e quindi, giustamente, non meritandosi alcun elogio. Io non riesco ad elogiare una squadra che non sa perdere, da di matto, insulta l'arbitro. Mi spiace ma alla storia non passerà un impresa sfiorata, ma l'ipocrisia e i deliri della Juve.


----------



## MGP (12 Aprile 2018)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Senza dubbio non siamo messi come in Olanda o Portogallo, ma parlare di giocare alla pari non si può leggere. La Roma che arriva in semifinale è un evento isolato che capita di tanto in tanto, in quanto non stiamo parlando nemmeno della miglior Roma degli ultimi 20 anni: ti ricordo il Lione arrivato in semifinale nel 2010 quando nel triennio 2003-2006 era ben altra roba; Il Monaco che di tanto in tanto decide dal nulla di arrivare in semifinale o finale ecc. Qualche anno fa abbiamo avuto una finale di CL tutta tedesca e 3 squadre portoghesi in semifinale di EL, certamente non si poteva parlare di campionato tedesco e portoghese come i migliori.
> Che si manchi di equilibrio è assodato, ma questo va esteso all'argomento calcio in generale



non ha deto nessuno che la serie A e la migliore ... ma voi lo fate e credere che il serie A e il peggiore di mondo, un campionato che non conta per nula ... qualcosa di Iran/Kazakhstan/Bangladesh ... io dico che non e cosi e ha ancora squadre che deve essere rispetate.

ha perso la juve ? rigore inventato o no , oggi non conta per niente, e solo storia ... ma non vedo come si puo dire che la serie A ripresentata quest'anno di roma,juve e napoli in champions ha fato una brutta figura ... sono state prestazioni decenti


----------



## danjr (12 Aprile 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> e mi auguro lo facciano, perchè bisogna sempre progredire...
> ma quello che ieri si è lamentato per la mancanza del Var in UEFA è lo stesso che si lamenta perchè in serie A invece c'è...
> che vada migliorato è indubbio, ma il primo anno di qualsiasi cosa evidenzia i limiti da superare, ma se già alla seconda di campionato lo bocci, beh... un minimo di pazienza...



Questo mi fa davvero imbestialire, perché il mezzo uomo che ieri ha dato dell'insensibile all'arbitro è lo stesso che ad inizio campionato diceva che con la Var non è più calcio (solo perché aveva subito due rigori in due partite, cioè lesa maestà).


----------



## danjr (12 Aprile 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Quello che è successo ieri è stato assurdo.
> La Juve ha giocato una grandissima partita, meritava solo elogi.
> Poi è successo l'irreparabile, rigole per il Real al 92esimo. Rigore da regolamento corretto.
> Ora una squadra può protestare, ci mancherebbe, ma non può perdere la testa. Buffon doveva placare gli animi e provare a parare i rigori, era la sua occasione per restare impresso nella storia. Invece è successo esattamente l'opposto, e resterà alla storia come la testata di Zidane.
> Il post gara è da vomito. Un intera società che perde la faccia con dichiarazioni grottesche. Invece di focalizzare il dopo gara sulla prestazione della Juve, non fanno altro che sviare sull'arbitro, e quindi, giustamente, non meritandosi alcun elogio. Io non riesco ad elogiare una squadra che non sa perdere, da di matto, insulta l'arbitro. Mi spiace ma alla storia non passerà un impresa sfiorata, ma l'ipocrisia e i deliri della Juve.


Proprio per questo saranno sempre dei mediocri in Europa


----------



## Pit96 (12 Aprile 2018)

Noi non facciamo grandi stagioni, rimaniamo delusi un po' tutti gli anni... 
Ma la Juve in Europa ci risolleva sempre il morale


----------



## Pit96 (12 Aprile 2018)

Tutti che parlano del rigore-non rigore ma nessuno ha fatto rivedere se il gol di Isco era veramente irregolare. A me pareva in linea da un'immagine che ho visto, ma figurarsi se qualcuno ne parla


----------



## Hellscream (12 Aprile 2018)

Giornalismo.


----------



## fabri47 (12 Aprile 2018)




----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (12 Aprile 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Giornalismo.



*Servilismo


----------



## Hellscream (12 Aprile 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Servilismo



Ma anche "schifo" va bene.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (12 Aprile 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ma anche "schifo" va bene.



Sisi, anche questo va bene


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Aprile 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


>



Ma chi diavolo è?????

m


----------



## Hellscream (12 Aprile 2018)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ma chi diavolo è?????
> 
> m



Quella gran figa di Francesca Fialdini


----------



## mandraghe (12 Aprile 2018)

La cosa preoccupante è che da ieri stiamo assistendo ad una mistificazione della realtà degna dei peggiori regimi totalitari.

Tutti i grandi media asserviti alla Juve, che pervicacemente negano la verità per dar man forte ai deliri di Buffon e dell'ovino.

Una roba indegna che non si vedeva dai tempi di calciopoli: ieri sera chi ha seguito Cesari e tutta la trasmissione mediaset si è accorto della totale malafede della categoria dei giornalisti. Nemmeno quando il Milan apparteneva a Berlusconi e subiva qualche torto si è vista una cosa del genere.

Quando i torti li subiscono le altre italiane, e recentemente la Roma, tutti fanno spallucce; ieri per un rigore tutto sommato netto si è scatenato il finimondo, con leccate e appecoronamenti degni della peggiore tradizione mafiosa che si vedevano solo con Moggi.

La Juve è sicuramente la squadra più forte in Italia, ma questo potere occulto, che ieri si è palesato è preoccupante, per batterli ho paura che non serviranno solo grandi squadre ma anche altro, servirà far cambiare la forma mentis di tutti gli addetti del calcio, arbitri compresi.

Infatti ieri tutti abbiamo pensato che un rigore del genere in Italia non glielo avrebbero mai fischiato. Chiediamoci perché. 

Chiediamoci perché il calcio italiano vive la sua peggiore crisi, chiediamoci perché alcune squadre con la Juve non si impegnano, chiediamoci perché per le autorizzazioni per lo stadio la Juve ci ha messo poco tempo mentre le altre squadre sono impantanate nella burocrazia, chiediamoci perché molte squadre fanno giocare decine di calciatori della Juve, chiediamoci perché Marotta si intromette in trattative che non lo riguardano ponendo veti alle cessioni, chiediamoci perché oramai tutti sono convinti che la juve debba vincere per diritto e non per merito, chiediamoci perché la Fiat è lo sponsor principale della FIGC...e potrei continuare.

La Juve vince non solo perché è la più forte, (ma nello sport non sempre i più forti vincono...) ma vince soprattutto perché, negli anni, e grazie all'assenza di Milan e Inter, ha creato un intreccio di potere che sta diventando sempre più inquietante.

In Europa, dove questo potere conta meno, la Juve non vince, ma se avesse il potere che ha in Italia son sicuro che avrebbe avuto anche molte coppe in bacheca.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Aprile 2018)

Il karma. Ben gli sta alla Juve così capiscono cosa vuol dire essere derubati.


----------



## leviatano (12 Aprile 2018)

la cosa più preoccupante sono le dichiarazioni di un capitano nel post partita, purtroppo hanno rovinato da soli l'impresa che stavano facendo. nessuno si permetterebbe a fine partite di dire queste cose e di sbragare così "devi avere una sensibilità, non puoi assegnare un rigore così" ma in quale universo parallelo puoi dichiarare una simile cosa? ci siamo dimenticati del caso Muntari e cosa ha detto lo splendido in tale occasione?.
il rigore c'era, appendi nello spogliatoio Benatià che negli ultimi dieci minuti andava a mazzulare le gambe per tutto il campo e l'arbitro doveva espellere Benatià, ma tu capitano hai deciso di sbragare e di mettere quasi le mani addosso in eurovisione.
la cosa più bella, è che i tifosi della juventus, pensano che fra due anni hanno la coppa in mano, quando in 180 minuti si è visto chi è stata la squadra più forte.


----------



## Djici (12 Aprile 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Giornalismo.



Non esiste (forse dovrei essere più cauto e dire che non ho trovato) uno e dico uno giornale che non sia di parte in questa storia che abbia detto che non era rigore.
Quando dico di parte parlo ovviamente dei media italiani tutti servi della Juventus e del tuttosport barceloniano che stanno ancora rosicando per la remuntada subita mentre hanno visto gli eterni rivali salvarsi a l ultimo secondo. 

Ho guardato giornali del Belgio della Francia e inglesi.
Tutti dovrebbero essere imparziali e hanno detto tutti che era rigore netto.

Cosa vogliono questi?


----------



## mistergao (12 Aprile 2018)

Comunque Gigione all’aeroporto ha parlato di “Un crimine contro l’umanità sportiva”, che è un concetto presente solo nella sua testolina. Vi prego toglietegli il microfono…

P.S.: Video in homepage della Gazzetta, nel quale aggiunge che, dai, data la decisione presa l'arbitro si doveva pure tenere le due paroline che gli ha detto sena espellerlo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Aprile 2018)

mistergao ha scritto:


> Comunque Gigione all’aeroporto ha parlato di “Un crimine contro l’umanità sportiva”, che è un concetto presente solo nella sua testolina. Vi prego toglietegli il microfono…
> 
> P.S.: Video in homepage della Gazzetta, nel quale aggiunge che, dai, data la decisione presa l'arbitro si doveva pure tenere le due paroline che gli ha detto sena espellerlo.



Rimango decisamente allibito da chi corda a questi pazzi. Parlano come fosse una mega simulazione, senza contatto ecc.. E' sempre più evidente di come il mondo dei media sia la falsità più totale.

Ne ricordo di molto peggio fatte al Milan in champion, senza ste sceneggiate patetiche. Il problema di sto rigore è che è stato dato alla fine, ma fosse stato dato durante la partita nessuno avrebbe avuto da ridire, sintomo quindi che ci sta, fine.


----------



## Serginho (12 Aprile 2018)

MGP ha scritto:


> non ha deto nessuno che la serie A e la migliore ... ma voi lo fate e credere che il serie A e il peggiore di mondo, un campionato che non conta per nula ... qualcosa di Iran/Kazakhstan/Bangladesh ... io dico che non e cosi e ha ancora squadre che deve essere rispetate.
> 
> ha perso la juve ? rigore inventato o no , oggi non conta per niente, e solo storia ... ma non vedo come si puo dire che la serie A ripresentata quest'anno di roma,juve e napoli in champions ha fato una brutta figura ... sono state prestazioni decenti



Voi chi? Non conosci nemmeno il mio parere, evita di etichettarmi. Io ho giusto portato dati ufficiali che riscontrano come il calcio italiano sia inferiore agli altri maggiori campionati europei. Che sia principalmente un problema economico è risaputo e rappresenta la scoperta dell'acqua calda, ma ciò che sostengo rimane


----------



## Serginho (12 Aprile 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Non mi sembra che a livello internazionale ci sia stata tutta sta gran varietà di vittorie di squadre inglesi spagnole e tedesche. Anzi, mi sembra che siano sempre le solite.
> E poi le vittorie contano ma non sono indicative. Altrimenti dovremmo dire che l'Ucraina è superiore.
> Più che altro c'è forte disparità tra i top top europei e i top italiani. Ma per motivi economici più che altro. Eppure siamo sempre lì a dare fastidio. Segno che noi italiane abbiamo comunque qualcosa in più e a PARITÀ DI CONDIZIONI domineremmo.
> Sono le condizioni diverse che ci condannano.



Non ti sembra? Mi sa che hai vissuto sulla luna negli ultimi 10 anni allora. A parte che non hai manco letto visto che non ho parlato di vittorie, ma ad ogni modo ciò che dici denota molta superficialità.

La spagnole negli ultimi 10 anni sono costantemente presenti nelle semifinali di entrambe le competizioni europee e non solo con Real e Barcellona, ti ricordo che il Siviglia ha vinto 3 EL consecutive, l'Atletico ha fatto due finali come la Juve, il Villareal, il Valencia e il Bilbao hanno raggiunto disparatamente le semifinali, per non parlare della nazionale.
Le inglesi in Cl negli ultimi 10 anni non hanno fatto bene sebbene Chelsea e City abbiano raggiunto finale e semifinale in varie occasioni, ma in EL hanno disputato 3 finali negli ultimi 5 anni, dal 2006 al 2009 abbiamo avuto 3 inglesi insieme in semifinale per 3 anni consecutivi (a noi è capitato solo nel 2003 e mai più).
Le tedesche sono messe come noi se non meglio, hanno il Bayern fisso nelle semifinali di CL da anni come la Juve, poi di tanto in tanto portano le varie Borussia e Schalke.
Paradossalmente pure i portoghesi hanno fatto meglio di noi, colonizzando le fasi finali di EL con 4 squadre diverse, noi in semifinale negli ultimi 10 anni ci siamo arrivati 3 volte (mai nemmeno una finale dagli anni '90) e sappiamo quanto possa essere una competizione alla portata.

La condizione economica deficitaria è palese nei confronti delle squadre migliori, ma non venitemi a dire che siamo messi bene perché come si vede anche gli altri riescono a raggiungere determinati obiettivi che noi non abbiamo ottenuto di recente


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (12 Aprile 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> La cosa preoccupante è che da ieri stiamo assistendo ad una mistificazione della realtà degna dei peggiori regimi totalitari.
> 
> Tutti i grandi media asserviti alla Juve, che pervicacemente negano la verità per dar man forte ai deliri di Buffon e dell'ovino.
> 
> ...



Tutto perfetto!


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Aprile 2018)

Oggi i giornali parlano solo del rigore ma nessuno che parla di questo!!!
Che schifo il giornalismo italiano. Vergognoso.


----------

